# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Божественные комедии

## dAnte

Привет всем! Вот и я созрел до своей темы! В ней вы не найдете практически ничего хорошего! Так как я никогда не считал себя поэтом и все мое творчество это дурачество, кроме нескольких серьезных произведений, но увы и они далеки от совершенства!
Итак, усаживайтесь поудобнее, мы начинаем!

----------


## dAnte

Под звуки ксилофона начинаю сказку.
Строго не судите, а то уйду в завязку.
Хотелось бы, чтоб сказка получилась необычной
В меру развратной и в меру приличной!
Пожалуй, начну, а то смотрю, что заждались
Хочу, чтоб мечты ваши все оправдались!
Итак, жил, да был добрый киллер Аркадий
С женою своей по ночам спал в кровати
(С красивой брюнеткой, с шикарной фигурой,
Но был один минус - была дура дурой!)
В свободное время ходил он на скачки
По выходным копал грядки на даче.
Еще один факт не дающий покой
Страдал раздвоением личности он.
И вот как-то утром, среди октября
Его посетила такая мысля:
«Чего-то давно никого не мочил!!!»
Брюки надел и в офис засеменил.
А там его вроде бы, как бы, не ждали:
«Чего ты приперся? Ведь не вызывали!»
«Я навык теряю, поймите друзья,
Я не стрелял уже с февраля.
Покроется ржавчиной мой пистолет
Ну дайте же дело, не говорите мне нет!»
Аркашу очень грубо послали
Заданье ему, конечно, не дали.
От злости Аркадий чуть кипятком не описался!
Коламбия не представляет, как Аркаша обиделся!
И вот уже все мысли о мести,
Не может сидеть наш киллер на месте
Составлен будущих жертв каталог,
Вступает Аркадий с собой в диалог:
-	Я зол и обижен, мне дела не дали.
Я их замочу, мне не надо медали.
-	Волнение ты свое побори
С другой стороны ты на все посмотри: 
Живешь ты спокойно с любимой женой, 
Секс каждый день и пивко в выходной. 
А если тебя, Аркадий, посадят 
В тюрьме тебе пивас не поставят.
-	Но хочется если их поубивать,
Че тогда делать, итить твою мать?!?

С мыслью этой взглянул в каталог
Первым в нем был бывший друг «Колобок»
(Кличку такую «Колобок» получил
За свой живот - он как беременный был)
Аркадий с ним почти не возился,
Друг «Колобок» об землю разбился.
Парапланеризмом он заняться хотел,
Но стропы Аркаша надрезать успел.
«Колобок» разогнался, раздул парашют
Полет до земли и другу - капут!
Дальше по списку шли мелкие сошки 
Их наш герой помучил немножко, 
Но совесть замучила - он их отпустил 
Многих из списка «смерти» простил! 
Аркадий лишь шефа не смог извинить 
И руки спешил на него наложить. 
В темном подъезде шефа караулил 
И штопор ему в глаз запиндюрил!!! 
Потом успокоился, выпил вина, 
Вернулся к жене и зажил как всегда.

Теперь стал Аркадий законопослушный, 
По воскресеньям готовит он ужин. 
Любит жену и родителей чтит. 
И больше, как раньше, он не шалит.

Ну, вот и закончилась сказка моя 
И множество премий теперь ждет меня! 
А сказочник, я, скажу - не ахти! 
Ну, все, я прощаюсь, пора мне идти!

----------


## dAnte

Данное творение
Результат учения!Что за гребаный в кроватке?
Дятел мечется в припадке,
Тетерев влез на орла,
А ворона умерла.
Курица снесла яйцо,
Чиж чижу разбил лицо,
Ну а ястребу грозному птаху
Щегол зарядил шишкой по паху.
А бестолковый птиц воробей
От голубя получил звиздюлей,
А очень странная птичка сорока
У лесника водки выпила много!
Утром лесник хотел похмелиться,
Смотрит – в бутылке нету водицы.
- Че за дела тут? Меня не волнует,
Кто по ночам мою водку ворует!
Всех положу!
И тут лес встрепенулся.Птички поют: «Наш лесник долбанулся!»
А он с ружьем на перевес:
- Птички, птички! Вам ПИСЕЦ!

----------


## dAnte

Ночью лес суров и мрачен
Третий час уже я трачу,
Чтобы выбраться из леса.
Я весёлый шут, повеса.
Король был мною не доволен,
Я переспал с его женою.
На утро в царстве пошёл слух,
Что наш король Иван – лопух:
В гневе он жену убил,
А меня выгнал, не казнил.
Теперь брожу по лесу я,
Я буду жить тра-ля-ля-ля.
Ох стая вОлков набежала,
Видать, она давно не жрала,
Но я волков щас рассмешу,
В живых оставить попрошу.
О боже, стая слишком злая,
Я весь в крови, я умираю!

----------


## dAnte

Весна пришла, какое счастье!
И для влюбленных благодать,
Но нет ужаснее напасти
Весною сессию сдавать!

Я ждал весну, не скрою други,
Я пить хотел любви коктейль,
Но мне связала крепко руки
Одна лихая канитель!

Сказал мне препод очень строгий:
-Иди, студент, курсач пиши!
(И как меня держали ноги,
В стихах попробуй опиши)

Я тему взял и ужаснулся,
В глазах плыло будто во сне
И так хотелось мне проснуться,
И тень унынья на лице!

И начисто ушла эрекция,
Ни днем, ни ночью я не спал
И в школе и на нудных лекциях
Я свой курсач сквозь сон писал!

Не о свободных радикалах
И не об опере с балетами,
А о дебильных предикатах,
Приводящих к заключениям.

И вот настал зловещий день
Я как Бумагин шел на амбразуру,
Я шел зубря всю эту хренотень!
И проклинал всю нашу профессуру.

Я шел и знал, что нет пути назад,
В глазах темно и головокруженье
Я был в душе любой оценке рад,
Лишь с двойкой нету к дому возвращенья.

Вот институт, вот кафедра и препод
Дрожат колени, слышен сердца стук
Из уст моих несется детский лепет
И к замечаниям в свой адрес стал я глух.

Но вот закончил, замолчал, заткнулся.
Закрыл глаза и пальцы рук скрестил,
И думал почему-то о дедукции,
Наверно про нее сказать забыл((

Но тут в зачетке появилась запись,
Забилось сердце в тысчу раз сильней.
"Отлично". Члены все расслабились
И стал лицом я сразу веселей!

Я шел в весну такой веселый
Я сдал курсач, я - молодец.
Девчонки, я к любви готовый,
Я жду распахнутых сердец!

И вот встречаюсь я с любимой,
И вот уже идем ко мне,
Вино, цветы - все так красиво,
Закат виднеется в окне.

Одежду рвем в порыве страсти
И приближается кровать,
Мы оголяем свои части
И не желаем больше ждать!

Но вдруг меня остановили,
Прервали весь мой креатифф
И вежливо так попросили,
Чтобы надел презерватив.

Я пледом лишь слегка прикрытый,
Несусь сквозь ночь, как ягуар.
Табличка с надписью "Закрыто".
Аптека. Улица. Фонарь.

----------


## dAnte

А вот одно из произведений, которое далось мне с большим трудом! Я давольно долго над ним трудился! Что получилось судить не мне!

----------


## dAnte

навоз раскидали у самой границы
так доложила разветка столицы
и стали решать предметный вопрос
зачем на границе раскидан навоз???
а все получилось очень нелепо
стрекозы летают огромные летом
и гадят с небес прямо нам на границу
такой вот отстой постоянно твориться))
художник один с этой самой натуры
рисует забавные карикатуры
о том как стройка ведется дерьмом,
огромные пчелы строят дурдом!!!
разведка гавно разобрав до частицы
ниче не нашла и решила напиться.
в шоке художник, стрекозы в дерме,
какая-то лажа приснилася мне)))

----------


## dAnte

Воспаленный мозг выдает слог 
Буйство мыслей разных брызнуло в тетрадь 
Записать их все я, увы, не смог 
Замер в тишине, начал чудо ждать. 

Много лет прошло, а чудес все нет
В тишине сидит и все смотрит вдаль
Грустный и обиженный на себя поэт
Он ждал всю жизнь чудес, но их нет!
..........................................А жаль!

----------


## bobsan

баааа!!! кто вернулся!!!!
ДАВНЕНЬКО ЖДЕМ!!!!




> В темном подъезде шефа караулил 
> И штопор ему в глаз запиндюрил!!!


ЭТО ПРО ТВОЕГО ШЕФА ЧТО ЛИ?


> Табличка с надписью "Закрыто".
> Аптека. Улица. Фонарь.


почти классика!!!!
кстати еще есть заданице не вытолненное, долги надо бы отдать!!!

----------


## dAnte

> кстати еще есть заданице не вытолненное, долги надо бы отдать!!


У меня долгов еще выше крыши)) 
И про твои слова я помню тоже
Но не волнуйся, Саша, все напишем!
А то муки совести очень гложат!

----------


## dAnte

Я наблюдал рождение слезы 
Следил я за ее короткой жизнью 
Рожденная от радости, не от беды 
Я видел как в конце сгинула в бездну. 
Лишь только родилась пустилась в путь 
По бархату щеки к губам скатилась 
И лишь до губ коснулася чуть-чуть 
По гладкой шее ниже покатилась. 
Но только прикоснулась до груди 
От жара сердца тут же испарилась. 
Рожденная любовью и сгорела от любви, 
Но только умерев, внезапно возродилась! 
И снова в тот же путь, как в первый раз 
Чтоб умерев оставить след на сердце 
Слеза рожденная из милых глаз - 
Символ любви. Слеза - ты птица Феникс!

----------


## maknata

> Рожденная любовью и сгорела от любви, 
> Но только умерев, внезапно возродилась!


Сильно! :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я наблюдал рождение слезы 
> Следил я за ее короткой жизнью 
> Рожденная от радости, не от беды 
> Я видел как в конце сгинула в бездну.


Классно!!!!!! :Aga:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## dAnte

*maknata*,
*Звёздочка*,
Пасибо за то что меня посетили!
И по достоинству оценили))

----------


## dAnte

А с этого стиха все когда-то началось
Помню, как сейчас, той августовской ночью
Мне чего-то не спалось!

Если время на миг остановится
И заботы уйдут в темноту – 
Это значит никто не торопится
Ты окинь всю вокруг красоту.

Как прекрасна река в утро раннее,
Как прекрасна дубрав тишина.
Пенье птиц, нарушая дыхание
Ввысь уносит небес синева.

Ну а если заботы навалятся
И нет времени даже вздохнуть
Эта жизнь никому не понравится
И не жалко её зачеркнуть.

А коль есть с кем встречать утро раннее,
Не нарушая времени ход.
Поцелуем нарушив дыхание,
Дальше двигаться только вперёд!
*26 авг. 2001г.*

----------


## dAnte

*Студент*

*1 куп.*
Я студент. Мне не спать пять лет 
И у меня под глазами мешки.
Я сам не видел, но мне так сказали.
Я студент. И у меня нет башки,
Мне забили её семинары.
«Эй, студент!» комбат орёт. 
............Орёт у военкомата,
Он меня видит солдатом.
Но быть солдатом волей деканата
Совсем мне не надо.

*Припев*
Я студент – я в Педе  на матфаке учусь.
Я студент, мама вышли денег, так надо.
Я студент, декан не исключай, ну пойми:
Я учусь и верю, что учиться мне надо.

----------


## Татьянка

*dAnte*,
 :Ok:   очень жизненно!!! Про студенчество так близко и так уже далеко!!!:biggrin:   Спасибки за воспоминания!!! :flower:

----------


## Roberta

*dAnte*,
 Круто! Молодец! 
Тебе бы ещё устранить сбои ритма, и второй Филатов бы получился!
Ты где-нибудь публикуешься? Советую учесть моё замечание и, уверена, тебя ждёт успех! - С чувством юмора у тебя всё в порядке!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*dAnte*,
однако круто! :Ok:   мне понравилось... и шуточные, и серьезные.
Про курсовую это вообще... в яблочко, как говориться... Только за свою я никак не возьмусь :Vah:  
Пишите еще :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

Да...  :Ha:  
У дАнте - как всегда...:biggrin: 
Хоть не шекспировский сонет,...:rolleyes: 
А бред...:eek: 
Но стильный, сочный... :Aga:  
И точный.... :Ok:

----------


## dAnte

*Roberta*,
*Deep_Angel*,
*Татьянка*,
Пасибо за внимание! Очень тронут вашим визитом, заходите еще, буду только рад!
Милая, Роберта, как я уже писал, я не профессионал и не пытаюсь им стать, пишу для себя, для друзей, пишу так как удобно мне)) Я никогда не думал что мои стихи увидит кто-то.

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
Спасибо за комплимент моему творчеству)) Я тож считаю что это бред, но веселый))

----------


## dAnte

Опущены крылья, под тяжестью лет.
Дает старый ангел малому совет:
«Пари в облаках, пока молод душой!»
Но грустен сегодня ангел младой:
«Я наблюдал за землей с высоты
И видел, как там распускались цветы!
Я видел пары в прекрасных садах!
Я видел любовь в их горящих глазах!
Отец, я хочу быть таким как они
Хочу я без крыльев летать, от любви!
Хочу…»
...........«Замолчи!», - отрезал отец. -
«Ты не понимаешь, что хочешь, глупец!
Любовь потеряв, крыльев ты не расправишь,
Ведь ангелом снова, разбившись, не станешь!»
Но с облака спрыгнув: «Встречай же земля!»
Безумец летел, не расправив крыла…

Теперь, на глазах два медных гроша,
К отцу же летит сына душа!!!

----------


## dAnte

Пустой перрон и поезд мчится в даль,
Парень стоит и мне его так жаль!
В глазах печаль и сердце так стучит.
К составу взгляд его прикован. Он молчит.
Тот поезд девушку его увозит прочь,
А я смотрю и не могу помочь.
«Опять, уже в который раз
От рельс не в силах оторвать я глаз!
Проклятый поезд нас надолго разлучает,
А я, ее люблю, я так скучаю!
Представь что на моем ты месте.
.........................Закрой глаза!
Закрыл?
...........Почувствуй в горле ком… почувствуй соль слезы!
Как ощущенье?
.....................Грустно?
.................................Открой глаза!»
И я открыл глаза, 
рукой тихонько вытер свои слезы.
Я обернулся,
..................но вокруг меня
Нет никого. И я подумал:
...................................«То есть,
Тот парень – ЭТО Я?»
Пустой перрон и вдаль уходит поезд…

----------


## Татьянка

> Опущены крылья, под тяжестью лет.
> Дает старый ангел малому совет:
> «Пари в облаках, пока молод душой!»
> Но грустен сегодня ангел младой:
> «Я наблюдал за землей с высоты
> И видел, как там распускались цветы!
> Я видел пары в прекрасных садах!
> Я видел любовь в их горящих глазах!
> Отец, я хочу быть таким как они
> ...


 :Ok:   :Tu:   :Oj:  
Очень тронуло!!!!!

----------


## dAnte

Твоя любовь на волоске
И сердце ноет.
Не стройте замки на песке -
Прибой их смоет!!

Гадалка скажет по руке
Её любовь к тебе умрет.
Не стройте замки на песке -
Песчинки ветер разнесёт!!

Надпись помадой на стекле:
«Давай расстанемся!»
Не стройте замки на песке -
Они развалятся!!

За непонятною бравадой
Ты всем уныло улыбался,
Но отрицать сейчас не надо,
Что ты сам, много ошибался!

Вини себя за свой провал
Ведь надо чтоб ты сам признал
Песок в любви не материал!

----------


## Татьянка

> Вини себя за свой провал
> Ведь надо чтоб ты сам признал
> Песок в любви не материал!


 :Aga:   Как про меня!!! Ты супер пишешь!!! Не навязчиво и душевно!!!  :Oj:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
Неужто мои переживания близки не только мне? Спасиб за понимание!

----------


## Татьянка

> Неужто мои переживания близки не только мне? Спасиб за понимание!


 :Aga:  :rolleyes: 
Переживания-это форма жизни!!! Кто чем живет, тот о том и пишет!!! Это формула поэзии!!!

----------


## dAnte

> Это формула поэзии!!!


Это формула жизни!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Это формула жизни!!!


:biggrin: Можно и так, я свои стихи называю акынстом, чем дышу, то и пишу. :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
тоже верно! что вижу, то пою))) у меня на этот счет есть забавный стишок!

Я иду по лесу вдыхая дым растенья
и думаю о стульях, что стоят в квартире
Какое ж небо голубое в Сенегале
А где-то кошки кремль атаковали

А я люблю рожки покрытые кетчупом
Гренками заедаю, думая о прошлом
Мне снится порнография и мозг мой пошлый
Короче, дети не курите очень много

Акыны отдыхают)))) И во втором четверостишье, ударения надо ставить правильно, а не как привыкли)))

----------


## Татьянка

> тоже верно! что вижу, то пою))) у меня на этот счет есть забавный стишок!


:biggrin:  :Ok:  



> А я люблю рожки покрытые кетчупом
> Гренками заедаю, думая о прошлом
> Мне снится порнография и мозг мой пошлый
> Короче, дети не курите очень много


:biggrin:  Я тоже люблю рожки с кетчупом!!! Прикольненько и ненавязчиво!!! Ты- молодца!!! :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

> Я иду по лесу вдыхая дым растенья
> и думаю о стульях, что стоят в квартире
> Какое ж небо голубое в Сенегале
> А где-то кошки кремль атаковали


ай шалун.....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Гадалка скажет по руке
> Её любовь к тебе умрет.
> Не стройте замки на песке -
> Песчинки ветер разнесёт!!


Молодец Руслан!!! :rolleyes:  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## dAnte

> ай шалун.....


Так точно мой генерал)))

----------


## dAnte

> Молодец Руслан!!!


А ты не знала)) Тем более ты его уже читала))

----------


## dAnte

Сегодня в Зимнем праздник большой
Крупская там, даже Сталин пришел
Троцкий рядом с Фрунзе присел
Бухарин пил, Зиновьев ел.
Ворошилов подъехал на собственном танке
Калинин ковырялся вилкою в банке
Буденный по залам скакал на коне
Мартова рожа торчала в окне.
Он как шпион за всеми следил
Уже весь двор мочою залил.
Дзержинский с дамою двигался в танце,
(о Керенский в платье выискивал шансы.
Пудрил он Феликсу просто мозги
И очень громко ржал: Гы-гы-гы,
А Феликс все строил планы на вечер
Об ужине, где он, дама, стол, свечи…
Мечтал наш Эдмундыч еще о многом,
Но дама шептала о чем-то убогом:
Что дескать честная она девица
В Москву уехать быстро стремится.
Все заняты были, вдруг кто-то спросил:
«А где же Ильич? Не уж то запил?»
С хитрой ухмылкой привстала Надежда
Встала на стул и сказала невежда:
«Камень на камень, кирпич на кирпич
Помер наш Ленин, Владимир Ильич!»


Не смотрите на размерность стиха, ее нет)) Это просто очередное дурачество))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Не смотрите на размерность стиха, ее нет)) Это просто очередное дурачество))


:biggrin:  :Aga:  ага, до боли знакомое! И не дурачество - Буриме(ное задание) :Aga:  :tongue:

----------


## dAnte

*Звёздочка*,
да было дело!!!

А помнишь Таня нашу с тобой поэму)) Эх, было время)))

----------


## Natasza

*dAnte*,
 читала и впечатлялась!!!впечатлялась и читала!!!!:smile: 
темы близкие-близкие :Aga:  особенно про студенчество:biggrin: 
Молодец!!!! :Vah:   :Ok:  Буду ждать продолжения!!! :flower:

----------


## dAnte

*Natasza*,
Спасибочки за посищение и буду рад тебя снова здесь видеть!

----------


## Веселая Нотка

*dAnte*:smile: почитала и подумала... это ты в чате был "hhhhhhhhhhh" :biggrin: ???

----------


## dAnte

*Весёлая Нотка*,
в каком чате? я по чатам не сижу впринципе, не понимаю их, а кто там был и чем он был похож на меня??

----------


## dAnte

Я люблю свой город,
Такой спокойный.
Где неслышен топот
Толпы голодной.
Где может не все,
Но очень многие,
Если не близки,
То просто дороги!
В нем нет ни одной
Тропинки нехоженной,
В нем район любой
Такой ухоженный!
И я в этом городе
Отыскал свое счатстье!
Я Люблю Тебя, Город!
И не хочу прощаться!

----------


## dAnte

Синяя птица на белом стакане,
.........Что же внутри?
Ядовитый взгляд на нежной коже,
Я никогда не любил, да и меня тоже.

О да, таких как ты всегда один, 
....Можешь этим гордиться,
Можешь как все остальные пойти и напиться,
Раздеться, завалить девку в кровать,
А можешь от злости на себе волосы рвать.

Что мне до этого? Разве так надо?
Вокруг нас очень много вонючего смрада
Все им дышат, не говори что ты один.

Ну да, а таких как я вообще нет
Мне не надо смотреть 
..............На этот сумрачный свет
Мне не надо дышать 
.............этой зловонной гнилью,
Смешанный воздух с гарью и пылью
Сдавленный Крик
.................С рвотой и пеной,
Все, голос исчез с первым вскрытием Вены.
Тело доедают черви и мухи,
Теперь я точно знаю
................Кто такие духи.


Это стихотворение моего очень хорошего знакомого, и оно заставило меня серьезно подумать! А какие мысли оно вызывает у вас?

----------


## dAnte

*Коллекционер
Грех 1 - Чревоугодие.*

Сияет луна на дневном небосводе,
Светом своим наши лица скрывая,
И прямо у входа Храма Господня 
Развратник стоит и грехи собирает.
Проступок любой он себе заберет 
Но вместе с этим и душу возьмет
И тот человек, что свой грех отдает
На следующий день без сомненья умрет.
Кровью заполнил небо закат
Развратник к себе подозвал толстяка:
- Отдай мне свой грех, не раздумывай, брат!
- Но я ведь не грешен!
.....................- Ты грешен! Пока!
Страдаешь ты сильной тягой к еде
Ты ешь, будто это последний кусок!
А это, скажу я, приводит к беде!
Чревоугодие - грех, мой дружок!
- Ты видно больной, как я погляжу!
Коль этого хочешь - тогда забирай!
Все, ухожу! Извини, я спешу!
(Ладоней хлопок)
.......................- Ну давай убегай!

На следующий день за третьим обедом
Умер толстяк поперхнувшись котлетой!

*Грех 2 - Алчность.*
Горизонт залился закатной кровью,
Луна освещала помыслы грязные
Того, кто, наслаждаясь чужою болью,
В копилку складывал грехи разные.
Вот новый клиент с жадной ухмылкой
Продать подороже свой грех пытается.
Денег все больше с каждой попыткой,
А коллекционер, знай, себе улыбается!
- Давай же еще, ты мало мне предлагаешь!
- Ты алчен и дерзок, так сколько ты хочешь?
- Я много хочу и ты сам это знаешь!
Хочу забрать все, что дать ты мне можешь!
- Вечную жизнь я предлагаю тебе.
Ты это на алчность свою поменяешь?
Но ждут перемены в твоей судьбе!
-Давай же меняй, ты ждать меня заставляешь!!!

Гром прогремел, как ладони сомкнулись,
Камнем парень застыл от радости.
Золотом буквы на камне сверкнули:
«Памятник жертве своей же жадности!»

*Грех 3 - Похоть.*
Нарушив заповедь о тайнобрачие
Предавшись блуду, поддавшись похоти
Стоит девушка бледная, мрачная,
Стоит в этой слякоти и мерзнет на холоде.
Дождь хлещет по ее лицу заплаканному
И никто не поможет в ее бессилие.
Отдалась с головой мужику женатому,
А в итоге стала жертвой насилия,
Но не важно это Развратнику нашему.
Грех, есть грех и ничего не сделаешь!
- Я готов помочь, леди, горю вашему.
То, что я могу, ты даже не ведаешь!
Отдай мне свою боль, отдай греха создание.
Отдай свою слезу и все свои мучения.
Лишь хлопну я ладонями, все кончатся страдания
И сквозь тучи мрачные пробьется луч спасения!

Успела лишь кивнуть, всхлипывая, девушка
Как раздался хлопок в миг тучи разгоняющий.
Цветочком обернулась пред озаренным небушком
Красивым, нежным, манящим – 
.................................Тюльпаном расцветающим!

*Грех 4 - Уныние.*
В лунном сиянии звезды померкли
Тихая ночь встала над городом
Ночи такой не будет вовеки,
Ночи заполненной могильным холодом.
Разочарованный в себе полностью,
Кутаясь в своем свитере старом, 
Делится своим унынием, горестью
Молодой парень с умершим братом.
Оградка свет отражает тусклых звезд
И он здесь один среди пустоты
И хочется выть, как старый пес,
Но никто не услышит его! Увы!
Лишь Развратник этой ночной порой
Всем поможет в случившемся горе,
С легкостью заберет грех любой
И унынье утонет в радости море!
Он ни сказал ни слова, стоял и слушал,
Упиваясь болью этого парня,
И дождавшись слёз его, хлопнул в ладоши,
Подарив взамен минуту воспоминанья!

Осенний вечер. Друг за другом вприпрыжку
Скачут два брата, радуясь осени.
Старший брат изображает мартышку,
А младший по лужам ногами босыми.

Чехарда событий, вся жизнь перед глазами.
Парень сидел и плакал на мраморной плитке,
Но слайды кончились вслед за слезами
И он наземь упал. Ветром закрыло калитку.

*Грех 5 - Гнев.*
Предрассветное зарево пролилось на небо,
Земля к солнцу впритык пристроилась.
Не хватает зрелищ, не хватает хлеба
И кровь людская к тому ж испортилась!
Слышны крики, ругань, орудия выстрелы,
Кого-то грабят, кого-то убить пытаются.
И краски утра, как будто выцвели,
Опять кричат, стреляют и вновь ругаются!
И среди этой массы грешников,
Один обозленный на мир человеческий
Платком вытирает с ножа кровь
А в ногах его в припадке тело мечется!
В порыве гнева порезал как животное
Любовника своей жены-изменницы
И состояние какое-то рвотное,
Но ничего уже не изменится!

В тишине могильной в ладоши хлопнули
И о грешнике больше не вспомнили!

*Грех 6 - Гордыня.*
На небе луны даже следа невидно -
От людского бесстыдия она спряталась.
В парке сидела пара – довольно солидная
И девчонка на парня чего-то ругалась!
Она за своей не прикрытой гордостью
Очень многих реальных вещей не видела
К ней с добром, а она к людям с подлостью
Вот так вот просто и парня обидела!
- Я лучшая! Ты меня не достоин!
Тьфу блин, куда мир катится?
Ну и где найдутся для таких принцесс герои?
Любой будет счастлив от такой избавится!
В этой ситуации, в этих эмоциях
Они не заметили как к ним подошли
И как бывает в самых страшных историях
В ладоши хлопнули и ЕЁ не нашли!

Странной улыбкой засветился парень
Повернул голову к нашему Развратнику
Невдалеке блеснул странной надписью камень
И раскрыл бутон – тюльпан, как на празднике!

*Грех 7 - Зависть.*
Луна из-за туч показалась на небе
На храме кресты заблестели золотом.
- Я хочу твои способности себе! -
Сказал парень в здравии полном.
Заблестели завистью глаза юные
И Развратник уже развел ладони
Но парень осекся: 
......................- Какие мы глупые!
Что верим как дети в сказки подобные!
И он отвернулся, сделал шаг в сторону,
Затем оглянулся на темного ангела
И вновь глаза блеснули, как у ворона
Зависть его изнутри пожирала!
Тихий хлопок и взмах крылами черными
- Теперь твоя очередь, чтобы не завидовал!
Пока не соберешь все дела греховные – 
Не думай о свободе, ты сам путь выбрал!

*Эпилог.*
Сияет луна на дневном небосводе,
Светом своим наши лица скрывая,
И прямо у входа Храма Господня 
Новый Развратник грехи собирает

----------


## Татьянка

> Коллекционер


 :Vah:   :Ok:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
Очень сильно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dAnte

Завязывать пора мне с пьянством,
Учёбой, свинством, хулиганством.
Заняться надо делом правым –
Стремительней горящей лавы,
Уйти в далёкие края
Там заживу спокойно я.
Срублю я тихую церквушку
В глухой, запущенной тайге:
Приход и низкая избушка,
Как в сказке о Бабе' – Яге.
И буду гнать там самогон,
Зараза, крепким будет он
Его продам я медвед'ям,
Пусть звери пьют – людя'м не дам.
А чтобы всю споить тайгу
Я вылью самогон в реку'
И будет радостно в тайге,
Как в сказке о Бабе' – Яге.
И стану я тогда крутой
Не леший и не водяной,
И круче смерти, что с косой
Я стану БОГ в глуши лесной.
Я Зло к добру смогу склонить
И Пакость с рук буду кормить,
А спросишь ты кто я такой:
Не d'Ante я, я Бог лесной!

----------


## dAnte

А вот какой раритет я откопал)) Не знаю чем я был вдохновлен, видимо творчеством группы Король и Шут, но в результате было создано вот что: (посмотрите на дату написания)

Грязные бутылки, рваная одежда,
А ведь этот парень подавал надежды – 
Был он лучшим в классе, лучшим в институте,
Но влюбился парень в девчонку – проститутку.
На неё все деньги он потратил в одночасье,
Но любовь взаимная так и не началась.
И тогда он запил, бросил институт
И теперь парнишку домой в гробу несут.
***
Пьяную хандру влюблённого студента
Люди не поймут, а на надгробье лента:
«Любим и скорбим, вернись родной любимый»,
Но умер ваш студент, вам не вернуть его отныне.
***
Найдена записка на двери квартиры:
«Мама, извини, но не жилец я в этом мире.
Алкоголь и героин меня загнали в угол,
А без дозы и бутылки ты поверь мне худо.
Знай, любовь меня сгубила, а не героин
В сердце страх она скопила и я теперь один.
Мама, ты найди девчонку что я полюбил
И скажи ей, что из-за неё твой сын себя убил!!
Прощай!»
***
Пьяную хандру влюблённого студента
Люди не поймут, а на надгробье лента:
«Любим и скорбим, вернись родной любимый.»
Но умер ваш студент, вам не вернуть его отныне.
***
Ночью на кладбище слышен девчонки плач
Ведь в тихую ночь предстал перед нею палач – 
Дух того парня перед девчонкою встал
И вонзив в грудь ей нож, тихо так прошептал:
«Ждал давно, что ты ко мне придёшь,
Знал давно, что от моей руки умрёшь.
Видишь, приготовил даже нож
Ну что молчишь; ты умерла? Ну что ж!»
***
Вой на кладбище в таинственную полночь
Люди не поймут, лишь стая волчья
Может всё простить влюблённому студенту,
Ведь вкусен труп девчонки, который они съели.
*23 сент. 2001г.*

----------


## PAN

*dAnte*,.... Как всегда.... :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> dAnte,.... Как всегда....


 :Aga:  
*dAnte*,
 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## dAnte

Совершенно новое!

Я смотрю сквозь иллюминаторы в стенах
На вас, на грустных и веселых маникенов
И дым от папиросы травит вены,
Когда же люди превратились в маникенов?

Смотрю в пустые лица сквозь витрины.
Бог мой! Не видел я страшней картины!
Стоят все, будто бы застыло время.
Я побежал! Я в это бред не верю!

Остановлюсь, в глаза взгляну прохожим,
В них нет эмоций, все глаза похожи.
Вот мальчик с мячиком, такой хороший,
Вот в луже бабушка стоит в старых галошах.

Вон пёсик, лаял видимо на кошку,
А там смотрела девушка в окошко!
А вон мужик об ель держась рукою,
Справлял нужду застывшею струею!

Весь мир застыл, как будто в наказанье!
А может это сон? Провал сознанья?
Как мне иллюзию развеять сна?
Как? Подскажи хоть ты весна!!!

Я руку запустил в кармана дно
Надеясь там найти решенье, но
Нащупал в нем глухую пустоту,
Закрыл глаза, представил красоту!

Я вновь смотрю на вас через витрины,
Но я на этот раз совсем бездвижен,
Но вы зато опять полны все жизни
И все бежите, от себя бежите!

Вон дворник у подъезда веник поднимает,
Вон женщину утюг у кассы покупает,
А я стою не чувсвуя пульс в вене,
Кога же я успел стать маникеном?

----------


## dAnte

А это, довольно большое прозаическое произведение, помесь Колобка и Бригады)) по-моему весело, но детям читать не давать!

*Внимание! Ненормативная лексика!*

Жили-были Дед и Бабка. Жили они на одну пенсию… своего внука. Не было на их счетах миллионов долларов (было больше, но они хранили их на чёрный день).
Однажды прибило их на хавчик, после раскумара. Послал как-то старый пень свою Бабку приготовить чё-нить по-быстрому. И решила она приготовить чё-нибудь из полуфабрикатов, но кроме Кулебяков ничего не было. Закинула она один в печь микроволновую, через минуту слышат крик из печки:
-	Горячо, ай! Выпустите, сволочи, я вам всё припомню! – доносилось из микроволновки.
-	Ни х.. себе торкнуло! Здравая травка была. Слышь, бабка, твои Кулебяки вопят. Свободы требуют, - сказал дед и забился на полу в эпилептическом припадке.
-	Щас я ему дам свободы перемещения, по желудку, - дрожащим голосом произнесла бабка, взяв в руку сковородку с антипригарным покрытием фирмы «Тыфаль»
Открыв микроволновку с бешенными воплями старая Перешница долбанула сковородкой по выбегающему пирожку.
-	Ты чё, баба, совсем страх потеряла? Чё дерёшься? – спросил Кулебяк.
-	Ты глюк! Мукобулочные изделия не могут разговаривать, - пятясь назад произнесла старуха.
-	Ладно, бабка, я настоящий. Слушай, скажи, где меня произвели и где я сейчас?
-	На коробке написано «Made in Lugansk», а сейчас в Бухаре, милок.
-	Апчхи, твою мать, ещё простудиться не хватало, дай бабка пару салфеток, хоть обернусь маненько, а то после печки холодно.
-	Держи, пирожок! – сказала бабка, передавая салфетки. – Ну и куда ты сейчас?
-	Домой. А ну бабка рассказывай, до Луганска далече?
-	Далеко, через лес, по болотам.
-	Ни чё прорвёмся. В микроволновке не сгорел, значит в болоте не потопну. Прощавай бабка, деда в лобок чмокни за меня, а я побёг уже, – с этими словами Кулебяк выкатился в дверь.
Катился он по дорожке, выискивая указатели на Луганск, но таких не было. Довела его дорога до леса могучего, волшебного, вонючего.
«Чё это за лес такой,
Я в него, бля ни ногой.
Я лучше обойду вокруг,
Я себе не враг, а друг.
А из леса так воняет,
Аж до жопы пробирает.»
Но вдруг гром средь неба ясного,
Стало вдруг темно в глазах.
И нету солнышка прекрасного,
Корни путаются в ногах.
«Тьфу ты, господи насрать,
Надо побыстрей шагать,
Меня видать попутал бес,
Не помню как я в лес залез.»
Кулебяк покатился по тропинке, запевая матершинные песни. Катился он катился и не заметил, как к его лбу был приставлен ствол, но не берёзы, не дуба, а ствол Desert Eagle 9.0 с титановым корпусом.
-	Я чё-то не вкурил, чё за хрень? Ты кто такой? – недоумённо спросил Кулебяк.
-	Вообще-то я это хотел у тебя спросить. Ну ладно, раз уж ты первый спросил. Я Заяц Белый. Мы тут с Пчёлой и Филом лес держим, а как травы накуримся с Космосом соединимся, так воще беспридельничать начинаем.
-	А кто такие Фил и Пчёла? И пушку от лица убери.
-	Фил – это филин, бывший лётчик истребитель, контуженный он немного. А Пчёла – это шмель, на нём все ульи в лесу держатся, цветы ему дань платят.
-	И чё вас все боятся?
-	Да нет, есть беспредельщики, без башни. Это медвежатник один, Вениамином кличут и кабан с кликухой странной «Червонец». Недавно офис Пчёлы обставить хотели, на воздушном шаре аж на 100 ветку поднялись, а Пчёла в офисе пил в этот день. Ну он видит, медведь какой-то в окно лезет, и сделал предупредительный выстрел в голову медведя. Вениамина спасло лишь то, что он был в нацистской каске. Он крикнул: «Червонец, стреляй, замочи эту гниду!», А Червонец чё-то не догнал и начал стрелять по шару. Попал. Ну в общем Вениамин, падая, все ветки пересчитал и упал на Червонца, переломав ему всё что можно было. Да чё я всё о нас, ты о себе поведай.
-	А чё говорить? Звать меня Кулебяк. Я под Луганском родился, в Бухаре простудился, значит так по дороге покатился и в лесу вот очутился. Я домой направляюсь, вот с тобой повстречался, очень классно пообщался, но прости уже пора мне.
-	Ладно, Кулебяк, бывай, ты главное мусора одного остерегайся, он волчара позорная, в своей серой форме издалека не виден. Попадёшься, он найдёт к чему придраться. Ну вроде всё, прощай. На вот, возьми пушку, пригодится, - сказал Белый, протягивая своего титанового гиганта Кулебяку.
-	Спасибо, - сказал Кулебяк и покатился дальше.
Катился он дальше, по дороге собирая травки, листочки для гербария и вдруг перед ним полосатая палочка такая, хоп!
-	Превышаем, товарищ, - произнёс мент, по своему внешнему виду напоминающий волка, - документики.
-	Какие документы? Ты чё с дуба рухнул? Какое превышение, тут даже знаков нет никаких.
-	Знаков нет, значит скорость больше, чем 0 км/ч считается превышением. Можешь сразу заплатить 500$ и катись дальше.
-	А хрен тебе, серый ублюдок! – залп титанового орудия прогремел по вечнозелёному лесу.
Пуля с разрывным наконечником вошла мусору в глазницу,  размозжив ему пол черепа. Помолчав немного, чтобы восстановить равновесие Ментов в мире, Кулебяк сплюнул в стекающие по дереву мозги и покатился дальше. Так благодаря Кулебяку лес избавился от мерзкого, жадного ГИБДДшника.
Катился он по тропинке, между деревьев и кустарников, радуясь каждой букашке, периодически раскуривая гербарий. Так бы ещё долго катился, но его окликнул манящий, нежный хрип какого-то ублюдка:
-	Эй, мужик, кирпич не купишь? А то дорога большая, как бы этот кирпич тебе всю харю не размесил в гавно.
Встав прямо и осмотревшись, Кулебяк понял, что он просто обязан купить кирпич, потому что ему стало очень жалко продавцов. Перед ним стоял медведь в нацисткой каске, в которой прямо на лбу, как звезда, сверкала серебряная пуля. Он еле держался на костылях, изредка выплёвывая свои зубы. Рядом с ним было нечто в инвалидном кресле. Это нечто иногда издавало звуки из под толстого слоя гипса, очень похожие на визг и хрюканье. И Кулебяк купил бы кирпич, за любую цену, но…
-	Парни, поймите, у меня нет денег, но я могу предложить бартер. Вам пули с разрывным наконечником не надо? – C этими словами Кулебяк достал из-за пояса титанового малыша.
-	Слышь, Червонец, это он нам угрожает или сделку предлагает? – спросил хмырь в каске.
-	Хрю, Веня, хрю, это угроза, хрю, бля, хрю, - еле понятно провизжало нечто из-под гипса.
-	А, так вы парни и есть печально известные Вениамин и Червонец, мне про вас Белый рассказывал.
-	Вот, хрю, бля, тьфу, слава, хрю, бля, на весь лес, на, хрю. Может, хрю, мы ему сразу кирпичом, хрю, заебенем, за связь, хрю с зайцем Белым, - прохрюкал Червонец.
-	Эй, ты, гипсовая статуэтка, ты же не бронежилет, так что за базаром следи, - сказал Кулебяк, всё сильнее сжимая в руках «Пустынного Орла».
-	Предлагаю дуэль, - с важным видом, выплюнув последний зуб, произнёс Вениамин.- К барьеру сэррр.
-	Кулебяк не знал, что такое дуэль, и когда его назвали «Кбарьерусэром» он очень обиделся и нажал на курок 4 раз. Куски загипсованного мяса разлетелись по периметру 30 метров.
-	Не попал! – произнёс Вениамин, озираясь по сторонам и пытаясь найти своего дружка.
-	Твою мать! – и ещё один выстрел раздался в лесу. Каска опять бы спасла медведя, если бы Кулебяк не попал в то место, откуда торчала пуля пчёлы.
«Странно, а почему пуля не разорвалась?» - подумал Кулебяк и подошёл к умирающему медведю. – «Всё-таки пуля Пчёлы нашла свою цель». Объявив для себя минуту молчания и помолчав секунды две, он запел какую-то душевную песню и покатился дальше. Не знал Кулебяк, что в его обойме осталась всего одна пуля – простая алюминиевая пуля, не знал, что никогда не добраться ему до дома, не знал, что кулинарный Бог приготовил ему ещё одну встречу, в его недолгой жизни. Совсем недолго осталось катиться по лесной тропинке, уже скоро должен быть блокпост, но пуля настигла Кулебяка раньше, чем он достиг границы леса, пробив его мягкую ногу в области мизинца.
-	Блядь, чё за гавно, больно. Кто это сделал? Покажись гнида, я убью тебя, - орал Кулебяк, хотя ему не было больно. Вы когда-нибудь видели, чтобы пище всякого рода было больно. Он так, на публику работал.
-	Чё ты орёшь, мягкотелый, я тебе всего лишь мизинец на ноге отхерачила, - произнесла вышедшая из-за дерева Лиса со снайперской винтовкой, - достал ты уже всех, мочи нет, всех подряд мочишь, вот мне тебя и заказали.
-	Какая сволочь это сделала? – недоумённо спросил Кулебяк.
-	Да всем лесом скинулись, да я бы тебя и так грохнула, уж слишком много шума ты наделал. А так как ты такой аппетитный, то, Кулебяк, я тебя съем.
-	Подавись!
Только лиса открыла пасть, как Кулебяк засунул ей туда ствол по самый локоть, но опытный киллер не растерялась…
-	Ты сожрала мою руку, вместе с пистолетом Белого.
-	Я всеядная, а с Белым сочтёмся.
Одним щелчком зубов она заглотила Кулебяка целиком.
-	ОК, дело сделано, - сказала Лиса, чувствуя некий дискомфорт в желудке.
-	Хрен тебе, дура! – доносился голос из желудка, иногда с урчанием.
-	Переваришься.
И Кулебяк переваривался, но он нашёл пистолет, который застрял на входе в толстую кишку. Почти растворившись в желудочном соке, Всё-таки смог произвести выстрел. Пробив все внутренние ткани организма, пуля вышла на белый свет и летела до первого дерева.
-	Сука, - это был последний возглас Лисы - из дырки в пузе сочился желудочный сок вместе с кровью и матом переваривающегося Кулебяка…


Лиса умерла. Кулебяк переварился, но не переварилось одно маленькое зёрнышко, которое было внутри Кулебяка. Труп Лисы гнил, давая тепло и благотворную почву для зёрнышка. И выросло зёрнышко в колосок, и дало потомство, и появилось целое поле пшеничное. Созрел урожай, собрали его люди и налепили целую армию Кулебяков, готовых разнести лес в щепки. Но… это уже совсем другая история, мой милый дружок.

----------


## dAnte

Предлагаю осиливать его не весь сразу)) Кто прочитает полностью, тому надо будет поставить памятник)))

----------


## Дима

*dAnte,*
Руслан, спасибо за творчество. Очень многое легло на душу (именно легло). Нравится то, что наряду с простым дурачеством, присутствуют глубокие философские мысли.
Прозу еще не прочел, ничего не скажу. 
Буду ждать продолжения.

----------


## dAnte

*Дима*,
Спасибо за добрые слова, приходи еще!

----------


## dAnte

За что я тебя любил,
Растрачивая свои чувства?
За что я тебя любил,
Души раскрывая буйство?
За что я тебя любил?,
За нрав?, за глаза?, за губы?
За что я тебя любил?
Отчего пели в сердце струны?
За что я тебя любил?
За что, скажи мне, за что же?
За что я тебя любил?
За то, что ты есть, быть может?
Я верю в святую ложь -
От злой правды она спасает.
Я верю в святую ложь!
Солги, я тебя умоляю!
Скажи: "Я тебя люблю!",
Скажи: "Я с тобой летаю!",
Скажи: "Без тебя не могу!"
Ведь я без тебя умираю!
Я верю в святую ложь,
Но ложь не может быть свята!
Не может спасти эта ложь,
Когда сердце тоскою смято!
Тоска ведёт меня на помост,
Сковала руки мои цепями.
Я вспомнил запах твоих волос
И как из глаз слёзы льются ручьями.
И я понял что ты любишь меня,
А я боль тебе причиняю,
Но то любовь, как топор палача
Без головы меня оставляет!
Теперь кричу я тебе: "Прости!
Я одну тебя не оставлю
Ведь люблю я тебя, пойми!
Тебе открою дорогу к раю!"
И ты скажешь: "Тебя люблю!",
Скажешь: "С тобой летаю!"
Скажешь: "Без тебя не могу!"
Словами мечту мою исполняя!

----------


## bobsan

> За что я тебя любил,
> Растрачивая свои чувства?


классно !!!! молодец!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Теперь кричу я тебе: "Прости!
> Я одну тебя не оставлю
> Ведь люблю я тебя, пойми!
> Тебе открою дорогу к раю!"
> И ты скажешь: "Тебя люблю!",
> Скажешь: "С тобой летаю!"
> Скажешь: "Без тебя не могу!"
> Словами мечту мою исполняя!


Русланчик, просто супер!!!! Ты молодец! Я очень рада, что заглянула к тебе в темку!  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Клава

> Я верю в святую ложь,
> Но ложь не может быть свята!
> Не может спасти эта ложь,
> Когда сердце тоскою смято!


Нет слов....... :confused:  *Спасибо* за* ТАКИЕ* стихи....

----------


## dAnte

*Клава*,
*Mazaykina*,
Спасибо вам, что за глянули! А я что? Я просто пишу...

----------


## Татьянка

> Я верю в святую ложь,
> Но ложь не может быть свята!
> Не может спасти эта ложь,
> Когда сердце тоскою смято!


 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## dAnte

- Деревья я все одеваю
В красивый зелёный наряд,
В них искорку жизни вдыхаю -
Весна на дворе говорят.

- Я лето - прекрасное время,
Деревьям цветы я дарю,
Шикарно одеть их не бремя.
Деревья всех больше люблю.

- Нет, с вами я в праве поспорить
Осенний пейзаж на дворе
Деревья с большим урожаем
И фрукты лежат на столе.

И гордо зима так сказала:
- Деревья не меньше люблю,
Укрыв белоснежным опалом
Деревьям я отдых даю.

Но вот что они сказали,
Когда от спора устали:
- Кто больше деревья любит
Тот их никогда не погубит

----------


## dAnte

Торжество эмоций над усилием воли.
Необыкновенное умиление пред погодой зимнею.
Подниму настроение – назову всех друзьями!

Украду песни классиков для тихого восхищения -
Эти творения не подвергаются критике.
И вновь нажимается play на проигрывателе.

То закат, то рассвет - день за днем, год за годом.
Вилы в компосте оставим на зиму.
И будет счастье, когда расцветёт смородина.

Без ладьи не будет рокировки.
Без шмата сала нет Украины.
Без рынков негде продавать чебуреки.

Можжевельник припорошило снегом.
Красив подлесок в зимнюю пору.
И черт с ним, что звать меня Епифаном!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Привет, Дружище, вот заскочила в гости, и так рада! Прекрасное настроение теперь после прочтения тебя. Но самое шикарное стихотворение по мне "Кто больше любит деревья" - шедеврище! А вообще ты умница! Забегай в гости по-чаще! Люблю тебя! мур!

----------


## dAnte

дайте поэту свободу слова
мысли о лете и чем-то новом.
дайте художнику кисти и краски
женское тело и утра ласки
а музыканту семь нот подарите
и о таланте его говорите
дайте прозаику вдохновенье
чтоб его повесть стала твореньем
дайте студенту конспект и шпаргалку
а депутату машину с мегалкой
Дайте наркотик душному нарку
или шаферу от движка контрогайку
а нищему дайте все то что забыто
лишь для меня чтоб все было открыто


А что для вас счастье? Отвечать стихами!

----------


## dAnte

Куда уходят поэты? Скажите!
А лучше то место мне покажите!
На карте земли или звездного неба
Дорожка проложена для поэта?

Куда уходят поэты? Спойте!
Их же стихами струны расстройте!
Зверье распугайте лирикой слога
И рифмой поэтов радуйте Бога!

Быть может поэты уходят в поле,
Туда где простор, чистый воздух и воля!
Где ветер колышет цветов лепестки,
Из рук вырывая с рифмой листки!

А может поэты летят к облакам?
Оттуда несут свое творчество нам.
И на земле распрощавшись с туфлями
По радуге ходят босыми ногами.

А может они уезжают в деревню,
К любимой бабушке или к деду?
Там за разговором, сидя на скамеечке
Сочиняют стихи, лузгают семечки!

А может поэты уходят в запой?
Выпив одну, вновь бегут за другой!
И позабыв о своем вдохновении
Не пишут нам больше стихотворения!

Быть может они западают в душу?
Оттуда мы сможем понять их лучше!
Тогда они нас изнутри согревают
И в нашей душе шедевры слогают!

А может они никуда не уходят?
Живут среди нас, по земле с нами ходят!
Ищут удачу в лапушке четырехлистной
И пишут стихи пронзительно чистые!

----------


## Natasza

Рифмуются строчки узором красивым,
Стихов вдохновенных рождая свет...
Мгновенье прочтенья становится дивным,
В душе растревоженной оставив след...:smile:  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## dAnte

*Natasza*,
Лучом озаряя солнечным,
Ты появилась предо мной!
Я в шоке, 
Схватиться б за поручень,
Вдруг тьма, и тебя снова нет!

Заходи чаще, заходи и делай мне приятно!
Люблю тебя, чистой, искренней, дружеской любовью!

----------


## dAnte

Улетела сказка вместе с детством,
Своей тенью закрывая солнце,
Боль оставив только по наследству
И от боли реже сердце бьется:frown: 
И небо стало очень-очень серым,
С неба дождь ручьями льется.
Все смоется написанное мелом
О том , что ДОЖДИК - ЭТО СЛЕЗЫ СОЛНЦА!
И на щеках уже полоски солью,
Их сделала сейчас моя слеза
Будь проклят тот!
_________Кто ненависть связал с любовью!
Будь проклят тот!
_________Кто закрывал глаза!:frown:

----------


## bobsan

> Улетела сказка вместе с детством,
> Своей тенью закрывая солнце,


дааааа!!!! силён!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Будь проклят тот!
> _________Кто ненависть связал с любовью!
> Будь проклят тот!
> _________Кто закрывал глаза!


:eek:  :Ok:   :Tu:   Круто!!! Сильно!!! И не много печально...цапнуло за больное.....

----------


## dAnte

Все хочется сжечь, выкинуть прочь
И просто уйти в тихую ночь.
Побыть одному в полной тиши,
Чтоб Раны свои скрыть в дебрях души.

----------


## dAnte

Предновогодние хлопоты начинаются
И за столом друзья собираются
Кто-то за чем-то погнал в супермаркет
Кто-то уже проминает дивана бархат

Вот до полуночи пять минут остается
Спирт по рюмкам, вино по бокалам льется
По ящику выступает дядька солидный
Кто-то разбил тарелку. Обидно.

Грохот курантов, крики друзей, караоке.
Кто-то мне пооддавил, сука, ноги
Закуска летит прямо на бархат дивана
Зачем же подруга их приглашала?

От бенгальских огней скатерть вся в пепел!
На обоях своих я холодец встретил!
Кто-то в пьяном бреду прошептал: "дАнте,
Я на ужин останусь, а щас раздавай карты!"

Я взял кроссворд и ушел в ванную комнату
Достал карандаш и поймал тишину полную
Но в кроссворде всего одно слово не разгаданное
Вот тут я сорвался и всех назвал гадами.

Считаю: слово 6 букв последние "....не",
Думаю: черт с ним, будет "МУЛИНЕ"!
Выхожу из ванной громко хлопнув дверью
На лице моем - печать зверя!

Но посмотрел на друзей так мило спящих
Из них кто-то сопел, было много храпящих.
И подумал: а чего разозлился в гавно?
Все равно капремонт надо сделать давно!

----------


## dAnte

И в продолжении темы Нового года!

Случилось эт[О] со мной утром,
По-моЙму в прошлый новый год.
Проснулся с чувством очень мутным,
На кухне сделал бутерброд,

Ужасный кофе чей-то выпил,
Вернулся в комноту чтоб лечь!
А там торчит как [Б]удто вымпел
Спина и пара чьих то плеч!:)

Лицо, сокрытое п[О]душкой,
Себе я начал представлять...
Кто же была моей подружкой,
Так нагло занявшей кровать!

Её загар напомнил лето!
Напомнил море под луной!
Но было для меня секретом - 
Но[Ч]ью была она со мной?

Я разбудить ее решился,
Легонько тронул за плечо,
За свой поступок [И]звинился
В ответ услышал только: "Чооо?"

Перед моим лицом предстали
Ее глубокие глаза.
"Привет!" - они мне прошептали,
А я [Н]иче не смог сказать:(

"Дружок, меня зовут Алиса!
Я твой подарок!:) Такие вот дела!
Из сказки Кэролла ЛьюИса
На пр[А]здник я к тебе пришла))"

Я вспомнил детское желанье
Лет 5 назад на новый год:
Алису я из Зазеркалья
Хотел тогда! Вот это болт!

Сверкает ёлочка огнями
И Звёздочка на ней горит!
Смутить хотел я вас словами,
Ну получайте же мой хит!

----------


## dAnte

Горит костер в лесной глуши
В округе ни одной души.
Лишь дед и внук, и старый конь.
Дед хлещет пиво "Оболонь"
(В начале дальнего пути
Успел он в магазин зайти)
Вот к ним литит на огонек
Очень красивый мотылек,
Но был его не долог век - 
Внучек плохой был человек!
Икнул слегка пьяный дедок
И прокряхтел: 
________- Слушай сынок!
Хочу я сказку рассказать
Тебе - зеленому юнцу,
Которую пришлось читать,
Когда-то твоему отцу.
- Слышь, деда, спать скорей ложись!
Я лучше в книжке все прочту.
Допей пивко и отрубись,
Я разбужу тебя к утру.
На влажной от росы траве
Старик разлегся в полный рост,
А у подростка в голове
Засел один больной вопрос!
"Как я ваще сюда попал?
И че это за пьяный дед?
Ведь я недавно танцевал,
А дискотеки че-то нет!
Совсем ниче не помню я
Как будто в памяти провал.
Наверно приход у меня,
Иль чародей наколдовал!"
Телега скрипнула тихонько,
И злостно филин прокричал.
Ворна каркнула легонько
И конь капытом постучал.
Парень со страху подскочил,
Купил билет на параход,
Штаны немного обмочил.
Так начался второй приход.

Еще неделю парня перло:
В скафандре бегал по луне,
Орал во все воронье горло
И принцем был он на коне.

Когда пришел в себя юнец
Сказал: "Наркотикам конец!"

----------


## dAnte

Боже, что ты делаешь с нашим миром?! Ты просто превращаешь его в АД!!
Сатана гуляет по планете и убивать людей он просто рад.
Россия ныне просто приисподня, озлобленные люди мстить хотят
И одиночество на гибель их толкает. О смерти они только говорят.
Скажи, ну что же делается с нами, ну почему такая злоба в нас?
И бесят нас любые недостатки, и ничего не радует наш глаз.
Почему мы хотим убить каждого, кто косо посмотрит нам в след,
А злость изливаем на близких, готовых нам плюнуть в обед?
Я жить не хочу в этом мире – мире хамства и лжи.
И чтоб отчистить душу – ты мое тело в гроб дубовый положи.
Вот я вложил пистолет в свою руку, сейчас нажму на курок,
А ты прочитав мои мысли, извлеки из них верный урок!!
*2 окт. 2001г.*

----------


## dAnte

Давайте всюду декламировать Маяковского
И стили новые двигать в поэзии
И словно вилами в кучу навозную
Мы каждой чурке в мозги залезем!!

Давайте всюду пропагандировать революцию
Чтоб красным знаменем по стране раскатами
Катились наши новые резолюции
На заборах, на стенах и плакатах

А еще давайте гвоздовыколупывателем
С шумом и гамом из микрокалькулятора
Девяти дюймовые гвозди выколупывать
Какими-то дебилами вбитые когда-то!!

И давайте начнем друзья-товарищи
Мочить поэзией стервятников позорных
Что суют Фаст фуды нам, а не борщи
Превращая русских в америкосов толстых!

И избавляться давайте от чумы безжалостной
От тяжелой зависимости к препаратам химическим
И Россия тогда была бы очень богатой,
Если перенести на деньги химикатов количество!

Я призываю всех и халериков и сангвиников,
И до меланхоликов донести пытаюсь!
Мы и так пилюль наглотались за десяток веков,
Не губите сейчас страну, она одна у нас!

----------


## dAnte

Это писалось к какому-то из КВН-ов. Реклама сотовой связи! И почему -то перед новым годом все бредели Египтом))

*Сотовая связь*
*МТС*
Безлимитные sms
Предлагает МТС!
И бесплатные исходящие,
И входящие настоящие!
Ну а сотый абонент
В Египет выиграет билет!
Можешь верить, можешь нет
Все это на тарифе БRed!

*МегаФон*
В Новый год стучится ОН
Всех доставший МегаФон!
Новые опции вы подключите
И в Новом году дешевле молчите!
Связь не улучшится где-то 100 лет,
Но выиграть можно в Египет билет!

*Билайн*
К Новому году вас ждет сюрприз
На wap портале качаем стриптиз!
Новые телки в мобиле твоей,
Ни много, ни мало за 200 рублей!
А если в "Связном" подключился к Билайну
Получишь бесплатно песню Билана!
А если ты наш постоянный клиент
Тогда ты получишь в Египет билет!

*ЗАО "Сибирская корона"*
Поехали, как-то с друзьями на речку,
Но, типа, замерзло наше местечко!
Мы не растерялись, прорубь срубили,
Вдруг кому-то из нас позвонили!
И говорят как круто в Майями
Там нет МТС, нет слов о Билайне!
Там связь обалдеть, не опишешь словами!
Но мы собеседника, тупо, послали!
Мы русских сетей навсегда абоненты,
И нам не нужны в Египет билеты!
Простое застолье, где много тостов!
Короче "Клинское" - за общенье без понтов!

----------


## dAnte

*Разочарование 1* 

Я несу в черном пакете 
Тяжелых два кирпича! 
Я это не буду держать в секрете 
Ведь это завет Ильича! 
Первый кирпич об врага голову 
На две части расколоть хочется, 
А второй - НЕТ! НЕ ДЛЯ СЕБЯ, 
А чтоб добить гада, что в муках корчиться! 
На практике видно - не прав был Ильич 
Нужен еще третий кирпич!

*Разочарование 2* 

В любви я привык к доверию, к верности 
Измены я никогда не прощу! 
Я мстить не люблю из-за природной лености, 
Но тут, вы поверти, я отомщу! 
И если застану с другим я подругу 
Достану тогда свой любимый пакет. 
Терпеть я такого уж точно не буду, 
Такой проститутке прощения НЕТ! 
И я из пакета достану кирпич! 
Прости деда Ленин, прости друг Ильич!

*Разочарование 3* 

От известного к неизвестному, 
От простого к сложному - 
Правила дидактики 
Не подвластны мозгу костному! 
И вот опять разочарован я 
Иду за своим пакетиком. 
В голове медленно перевариваю 
Заветы данные Ленином. 
И вот подхожу к шкафу. Сам 
Открываю створку широкую 
И не нахожу кирпичей там! 
ДА ПОШЕЛ ЭТОТ ЛЕНИН В ЖОПУ!!

----------


## bobsan

> Я несу в черном пакете 
> Тяжелых два кирпича! 
> Я это не буду держать в секрете 
> Ведь это завет Ильича! 
> Первый кирпич об врага голову 
> На две части расколоть хочется, 
> А второй - НЕТ! НЕ ДЛЯ СЕБЯ, 
> А чтоб добить гада, что в муках корчиться! 
> На практике видно - не прав был Ильич 
> Нужен еще третий кирпич!


вау!!!! супер!!!

Дай мне пакет свой хотя бы взаймы,
По городу с ним прогуляемся мы,
Найдем пи@@@@@ов мы кучу огромную,
Кроши кирпичи об башку их никчемную,
А после по пиву, давай! Расслабляйся,
Связью билайна во всю наслаждайся,
Звони поскорее звони всем подругам,
Скажи что приедешь с пакетом и другом

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> В любви я привык к доверию, к верности 
> Измены я никогда не прощу! 
> Я мстить не люблю из-за природной лености, 
> Но тут, вы поверти, я отомщу! 
> И если застану с другим я подругу 
> Достану тогда свой любимый пакет. 
> Терпеть я такого уж точно не буду, 
> Такой проститутке прощения НЕТ! 
> И я из пакета достану кирпич! 
> Прости деда Ленин, прости друг Ильич!


Тебе я всегда приду на подмогу..
Пакет развернуть, иль подставить н*о*гу...
Чтобы те б@@@и бежать не посмели.
Чтоб получили, то, что хотели...:biggrin: 

Русланчик!!!!!!!!! Ой не могу! Сижу смеюсь в полный голос:biggrin: 
Ну молодец!!! Супер стихи!!!!!! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
*Звёздочка*,
А че это вы материтесь тут?))))  Тоже мне интеллегенция))) 

Спасибо, что заглянули))) Нужна будет помощь, обращусь!

----------


## dAnte

Вот че-то посмотрел на стихи, которые остались еще не выложенными и подумал, что нужно новые писать))) Одна пошлятина и матершина осталась)) Не хочу мнение о себе портить))))) Поэтому ухожу на пенсию до новых стихов!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Такой проститутке прощения НЕТ!


А сам-то, сам-то......без 5 минут пИдагоК:biggrin: 
А мы с @ ....писали...а там, кто как поймёт, в меру своей распущенности.... :Vah:  :tongue:  :Ha:

----------


## Татьянка

> Одна пошлятина и матершина осталась))


:biggrin:  В своё время, когда училась в универе, тоже писала матерные стихи, когда просили почитать, приходилось срочно заменять слова!!! :Aga:   Попробуй, ради прикола, а вдруг получиться?!!!:eek: :biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

> Попробуй, ради прикола, а вдруг получиться?!!!


Сама напросилась, я предупреждал! Слова звездочками закрывать не буду, т.к. будут тогда одни звездочки)))) Детей, беременных и слабонервных попрошу уйти от экранов мониторов.

----------


## Татьянка

> Сама напросилась, я предупреждал!


 :Vah:   Я же говорила, слова попробывать заменить!!! Но так дажо интересней!!!:biggrin: :wink:

----------


## dAnte

ГЛАВНЫЕ ГЕРОИ:
Демон - самый правильный и крутой супергерой;
Девушка - ведьма конкретная, к тому же сестра Дьявола;
Дьявол - без комментариев;
Смерть - старушка с косой;
Черти - так для массовки.

*Введение:*
На ваш суд представлена первая книга о похождениях крутого Демона, которому не повезло влюбиться!!!


*Часть первая*
Привет друзья! Время пришло для Вас
Начать читать наш небольшой рассказ. 
Рассказ о смерти, а не о любви. 
Смерть среди нас – так повелося в наши дни. 
Героем нашего рассказа 
Будет… Тьфу ты, забыл, зараза 
Ах да им будет милый демон 
С необычайно большим хреном. 
Хотя про хрен это неважно 
Ведь демон был ужасно страшным! 
Он убивал людей ночами 
Забрасывал их кирпичами 
(На выдумки талантлив был) 
Наверно людей сто убил. 
Убийства совершал без толку, 
А днём дрочил он втихомолку. 
И вот однажды на прогулке 
Девчонку встретил – красатульку. 
Смотрел ей долго в след, держа в руке окурок. 
Девчонка думала: «Какой же он придурок!» 
И в демоне внезапно всё перевернулось 
В груди у этого козла душа проснулась. 
И музыка вдруг зазвучала – 
Крутая песня, правда не сначала. 
Вот первой части и пиздец. 
Дружок, хватит тереть конец, 
А то листочек замараешь 
И сказку ты не дочитаешь. 

*Часть вторая*
Вторая часть будет о том 
Как демон – наш крутой герой, 
Будет решать проблемочку одну 
Что ж делать с бабой то ему? 
Вот тут ему нужон совет 
Убить её? Ну это бред! 
Хотя… Над трупом поглумиться 
Поесть немного голубицы, 
Потом ещё понекрофилить, 
И гной из трупа потом выпить. 
Демон подумал: «Что за бред? 
Я лучше созову братвы совет!» 
И вечером часов так в пять 
Чертей собралась в хате рать. 
Присели они все по кругу 
Чтобы помочь своёму другу. 
После тринадцати деньков 
Решили уболтать её. 
Девчонку ту уговорить 
Чтоб душу смогла отворить. 
И вот поехали они девчонку покорять 
Их было десять десятков и ещё десятков пять 
И каждый думал и стоял на чём-то на своём 
А демон думал про девчонку: «Моё!» 
Но пролетели черти все, неверен был расчёт 
До чёрта девушек красивых, вот не везёт! 
А чтобы ту одну найти – придётся время потерять 
Тогда решили разделиться, ведь их же рать! 
Вот и закончилась вторая часть 
Не торопись в толчок бежать 
Ведь подрочить всегда успеешь. 
Смотрю я, сильно ты наглеешь, 
Готовься к третьей части сказа 
Про чмо, черта и пидораса. 
Не торопитесь фильм снимать 
Сначала нужно дочитать!!! 

*Часть третья*
Ну что продолжим? Прошли годы, 
Но всё в поисках уроды.
Уж в землях черти в тридевятых
Уж в королевстве тревосьмом 
Людей здесь много непонятных 
Базарят каждый о своём.
Но вот дела, свершилось чудо
Она идёт из ниоткуда.
Девчонка - Демона мечты
Необычайной красоты.
И наш герой с порывом ветра
К ней подлетел так незаметно
И крикнул: "Я люблю тебя!
И доказать способен я, как сильно я люблю тебя"
"Ну докажи свою любовь мне -
Девчонка Демону сказала, -
Ты вилы Дьявола найди мне
И принеси сюда их завтра.
И если для меня ты это сотворишь
Женой твоей я стану вот увидишь!"
Сама же думает: "Держись!
Ведь Дьявол братец мой по крови
Предупрежу его, ты берегись.
Ведь я не верю в силу демонической любви!"
Демон в раздумьях, где достать бы вилы
Вернулся к братии своей
И со словами: "Думайте дебилы!
Не год, не два, а думайте скорей:
Чего же делать мне?
Как вилы Дьявола добыть красе моей?
И не сгореть в аду в огне?"
"Вот вилы!!!" - черти заорали
И вмиг от друга убежали.
И долго думал Демон тему
Как же решить свою проблему:
"Зачем же мне эта чувиха
Затеяла неладное она
Умом я чую выдумала лихо
Как погубить скорей меня.
Но жизнь свою я не могу представить
Без взгляда её тёмных глаз.
И вилы я смогу доставить;
И Дьявол сдохнет в тот же час"
С такой рискованной идеей
Наш Демон к Дьяволу погнал,
В тот миг мозгами не владея
Пред замком Дьявола предстал.
"Ох, нихрена себе домина,
Где ж вилы в доме мне искать,
Как Дьявола убить скотину
И не заметно убежать?" -
Таким вопросом задаваясь
К воротам Демон подошёл,
И во все зубы улыбаясь,
В дверном замке он ключ нашёл.
Недолго мучаясь с замком
Попал наш демон внутрь замка,
Услышал ахи - вздохи в нём
И понял - Дьявол с куртизанкой
Резвятся в комнате вдвоём.
Вот и закончил я друзья
Поэмы этой продолженье
Скончалась часть уж третяя
Иди дружок поешь варенья,
А я в этот момент продолжу
Писать поэму для тебя
И если будут бить по роже
Стишок закончу этот я.

*Часть четвёртая*
 На чём же я остановился?
С чего же мне сейчас начать?
Дружок!!!, ты чё там подавился
И побежал в толчок блевать?
Умой скорее свою харю
Тебя никто не будет ждать
Поэма кончится, базарю -
Ты не успеешь дочитать!
Как помнишь ты - уж в замке Демон,
Где Дьявол бабой увлечён;
И вилы спиздить он намерен
И убежать скорей потом.
Коль Дьявол с бабой кувыркался
По замку Демон наш пошёл
И в кабинете оказался,
Там же и вилы он нашёл.
"Вот это да! - подумал Демон, -
Неужто вилы у меня
Я запою сейчас как Ленон
Ведь будет девушка моя!
Но что это? Какого хрена?
Что здесь забыла то она?
(Там на стене фотка висела
У фотки подпись есть: "Сестра")
Ах! предала меня паскуда!
Клянусь, теперь убью тебя!
Разбито сердце, как посуда
И не поёт душа моя!"
Взяв в руки дьявольские вилы
Из замка Демон убежал,
У брата спрятался на вилле,
Где ночь спокойно переждал.
На утро был он на том месте,
Вчера где девку повстречал,
И в ожиданье сладкой мести
Вилы в руках своих сжимал.
Настал час дня. Идёт стервоза,
А рядом Смерть идёт с косой.
На девку смотрит Демон косо
И думает: "Ну тварь, постой!"
Лишь подошла она поближе
Вилы вонзились в грудь её.
"Тебя я больше не увижу,
Не разобьёшь сердце моё!" -
Лишь только это он сказал,
Смерть за руку его взяла
И Демон не сопротивляясь
Спокойно к Дьяволу пошёл,
И гнева его не пугаясь,
Знал - что конец ему пришёл.
Вот и конец четвёртой части.
Не ожидал такой конец?
Наш Демон самой высшей масти
Так и не двинул под венец.
Дружок ещё есть заключенье
Не торопись же убегать,
Нашёл на жопу приключенье,
Найди же силы дочитать!
Ещё не много - строчек двести
Хорошие в них будут вести.
Так что давай, дружок, читай
И слёзы с глаз ты вытирай.
Плачевным будет заключенье -
Добра совсем не будет в нём.
Рассыпится словно печенье
Добро всё во мраке и станет злом!

*Заключение*
Вот Дьявол встал перед проблемой
Как сделать чтоб загнулся Демон.
И так бы ещё долго думал,
Но смерть ему мыслю толкнула:
"Разжалуй его в барабашки
Они ведь вроде все без башни.
Он будет ниже домового,
Кикиморы и водяного!
Над ним все будут издеваться,
А он всем будет поклоняться!"
Демон вскричал: "не надо так со мною
Прости, что вышло так с сестрою,
Но барабашкой то не надо!"
Но всё решил хозяин АДА.
Взмахнул он вилами своими
Из преисподней Демон сгинул
И оказался на земле,
Где стал посмешищем для всех.
Не в своём Демон был седле,
Где был он - раздавался смех.
Ведь был теперь он БАРАБАШКОЙ -
Горбатым, маленьким и страшным.
Если его ты встретишь на своём пути
Пинай его, не дай пройти.
Удар в череп, шаг назад.
Замах ноги, пинок под зад,
Рога ему пообломай
И в глаз бейсбольной битой дай.
Возьми его за уши и загни у стенки,
Засунь ему палку в жопу, обоссы коленки.
Ну вот и всё конец рассказа
Разбилась рифмы моей ваза.
Осталась только лишь мораль
Послушай же её, каналья -
Мораль сей сказки такова:
Что нету худа без добра,
Нету девок пидорасов
И не надо выкрутасов

*P.S.*
Наш барабашка нынче счастлив
От синяков синее слив.
Каждый день над ним глумятся,
Дают помоями питаться
Плюют в него, ну а потом:
Рубят кости ТОПОРОМ!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Демон. Часть 1. Любовь зла


:eek:  :Vah:   :Ok:  :biggrin: 

Очень прикольно!!!  И... нет почти ничаво такого....:rolleyes:

----------


## dAnte

*ГЛАВНЫЕ ГЕРОИ:*
Барабашка – все еще самый правильный и крутой супергерой;
Полкан – говорящая собака;
Брат Демона – брат Демона;
Ведьма - ведьма конкретная, к тому же не сестра Дьявола;
Дьявол - без комментариев;
Смерть - старушка с косой;
Скелеты – то что осталось от массовки из первой части.

*Введение:*
На ваш суд представлена вторая книга о похождениях крутого Демона, которому, просто тупо не повезло!!!

*Часть первая*
И было нашему герою – худое место суждено.
Всеми забытое селение, Говнюкино звалось оно.
В Говнюкино из всех хороших, жил только старый пёс Полкан.
Спиртное с детства ненавидел и вечно трезвый был болван!
Судьбой забытый Барабашка, в гнилом сортире проживал,
И чтоб от голода не сдохнуть – ***** селян он там жевал.
Зайдёт какой-нибудь наркоша в сортир и Барабашку пнёт,
Посрёт, а после Барабашкой, своё очко он подотрёт.
И так однажды разозлясь, что в мраке всё поблекло,
В упор он крикнул нарку: «Слазь, а то отправлю в пекло!»
Нарк зад слегка свой приподнял и выругался матом:
- Не буду связываться я с этим дегенератом!
 В сортир вбежал старый Полкан: «Ну как дела братуха?»
-Хреново так, что лопнул аж гнойник за левым ухом!
Хочу всем гадам отмстить, что надо мной глумились,
Хочу чтоб эти сволочи своим *****м давились!
- Ого чего ты захотел! – ему Полкан ответил, 
- Не сложно будет так попасть и к Дьяволу на вертел!
В Говнюкино всё закипело, наш Барабашка строит план.
В его ужасных злодеяньях помощником стал пёс Полкан.
Составлен список жертв садизма и первой в списке – Фёдор Хан.
Единственный в селе электрик, но жалко только наркоман.
Теперь в деревне нету света, обуглились все провода.
Зато прикольно так сияет – труп Хана, будто бы звезда.
В Говнюкино случилось горе – из крана не течёт вода,	
Водопроводчик дядя Гена куда-то делся, вот беда.
Купаясь в речке после пьянки – водопроводчик захлебнулся,
Вот так вот мерзкий Барабашка над дядей Геной прикольнулся.
Жильцов деревни половина – палёной водкой отравилась,
А вот вторая половина на бабку Клаву очень злилась.
Ведь самогон у Клавы был уматный,
А этот был на мышьяке, поэтому бесплатный.
Так на халяву набухавшись полдеревни в могилу сгинуло,
А у проклятой самогонщицы мозги конкретно сдвинуло.
И вроде бы всё шло как по маслу
Но фермер Артемий стал конкретной помехой,
В Говнюкино голод – вот это несчастье,
Ведь фермера в поле комбайн переехал.
У Барабашки в списке двое остались,
- Убью их и к Дьяволу сразу отправлюсь!
Первым из них был алкоголик Василий,
Очень тупой, но физически сильный.
Вот  тут Барабашке был нужен Полкан,
Чтоб досмерти он алкаша искусал,
Съел его плоть и кости зарыл,
А Васькины глазки к забору прибил.
И вот когда Васька лежал под сосной
Пьяный в дровину и еле живой,
Полкан с Барабашкой его там нашли,
Сосну подпилили и чуть отошли.
Вот так наказали пьяного хама,
Больше не выпьет Василий ни грамма.
Последним в списке пёс был Полкан,
Но такого сюрприза сам он не ждал.
Барабашка Полкана взял и отравил,
Вот так всех свидетелей он устранил.
- Ура!!! Дело сделал, теперь я крутой!
Теперь я смогу отправляться домой.
С такими словами Барабашка собрался,
Себе шею свернул и так до ада добрался.
Ведь грешник любой, чтоб в аду оказаться,
С жизнью своей на веки должен расстаться.
Ну вот и закончилась первая часть,
Дружок в туалет загляни, чтоб посрать.
А я продолженье пока напишу
И тут же об этом тебе сообщу.

*Часть вторая.*
Барабашка у ворот оказался
И увидел такую картину:
Смерть кричит: - «Кто надо мной посмеялся?!!
Хочу знать, где же эта скотина?!
Что все планы мои нарушала,
Жизнь в Говнюкино истребляла.
Из-за этого гада ползучего
Я не выполнила ни одного порученья!!
Себя утешая, - Ныть нечего!
Никого не отправила по назначенью!
Барабашка набравшись наглости
Со взглядом бешенным двинулся на Смерть,
Пламенем горя от ярости
Хотел в глаза старушке посмотреть.
- Бабуля, чё за дела у вас тут?
Я Барабашка, а вас как зовут?
С такими словами на Смерть он шагал,
Хотя на вопрос свой ответ давно знал.
Смерть такой наглости не ожидала
И часа два просто тупо молчала.
За время это Барабашка с духом собрался
И быстренько через ворота промчался.
Как только оклемалась Смерть,
Смотрит, а Барабашки уж неть!
- Опять упустила! Вот на хрен поганец,
Падла, говнюк, хам и просто засранец!
Второй раз меня обмануть умудрился,
Но я одно не пойму, как он так ухитрился?
Пока Смерть в догадках своих разбиралась,
Карета с Барабашкой от адских ворот удалялась.
Глава вторая подходит к концу,
Удалось за ворота попасть подлецу,
А если читая, ты слушал попсу,
То я надаю тебе по лицу.
Устал я писать! От меня отвалите!
Идите лучше порнуху смотрите.
А я с мыслями соберусь
И тут же в дело погружусь!

*Часть третья.*
Писать чё не знаю! Такая фигня
Пошли вы все в жопу, козлы от меня!
Сами пишите это гавно,
А чё накатаете мне всё равно!
Вы хоть Барабашку в жопу еб..те
Главное дело моё завершите!
Ну ладно довольно, продолжу я сам,
Так как не доверяю я вам.
Итак Барабашка в аду оказался
И за ворота умудрился пробраться
К брату он торопился на виллу – 
Туда, где скрывался, спиз..ив он вилы.
До виллы добравшись, он ужаснулся,
Обошёл вокруг и нервно усмехнулся.
В полуразвале дом тот стоял,
А брат Барабашку давно уже ждал.
- Здорова братишка, чё здесь стряслось?
Как тебе дом раздолбать удалось?
- Спасибо тебе я должен сказать
Не хер с Дьяволом было играть!
- Э, я не понял, а я тут причём?
- А не хрен было скрываться в доме моём!
- Парень, кончай на меня наезжать,
Я в план свой тебя щас начну посвящать.
Пусти меня в дом, позвоню я друзьям,
Всех соберу и объясненье вам дам.
Как все собрались, Барабашка сказал:
- Такими вас видеть я не ожидал,
Смотрю я вы все под раздачу попали
Из-за меня сильно вы пострадали.
Из всех здесь собравшихся я лишь похоже,
Имею свою кожу на роже.
За вас, за себя отомстить я хочу,
А после мести я власть получу
И будем мы править всею толпой,
Порядок изменим мы мировой,
Будем везде беспредел мы чинить,
Всю Дьявола свору мы будем мочить.
А кто против нас задумает встать,
Тот будет пи..ды всю жизнь получать!
С ведьмой одной я хочу повстречаться.
Она тоже с Дьяволом хочет сквитаться.
Дьявол её три недели е..ал,
А потом её бросил и денег не дал.
В общем она на него зуб имеет
И нам поможет, как только сумеет.
Всё это сказав, Барабашка поднялся
И без объяснений из дома сорвался.
Я этим событьем закончу друзья,
Меня зае..ла третья глава.
Вы манки поешьте, попейте компоту,
А я преступлю к продолженью в субботу.

*Часть четвертая.*
Настала суббота, пишу продолженье
О наших друзьях ох..евших вконец,
Их всех ждёт пи..датое приключение
В конце им всем приходит [beep]сец.
А дело в том, что пёс Полкан – подлейшая душа
По порученью Дьявола – за Барабашкой слежку вёл.
По мере сил своих его он искушал,
Чтоб Бар на Дьявола войной пошёл.
Так и случилось – Цербер победил
И Барабашка начал месть свою.
Вот так Полкан героя искусил,
Так же верша Руси историю,
Ведь на одно селенье на Руси
Меньше стало в результате мести.
Его не будет, сколько не проси,
Болото булькает теперь на этом месте.
Какую чушь я щас пишу
У вас прощенье я прошу.
Меня вы строго не судите,
А лучше в туалет сходите.
А в это время пёс Полкан
В замок к Дьяволу попал,
Всё рассказал ему болван
И Барабашка наш попал:
Ничто ему уж не поможет,
Дьявол охоту объявляет,
А Дьявол много чего может.
И Барабашка это знает.
А Барабашка в это время
Со своей ведьмою встречался,
В неё вливал он своё семя,
Короче с ведьмой он е..лся.
Наш Барабашка наслаждался
Про все проблемы позабыл,
Но в этот миг Дьявол ворвался
И яростно его спалил.
Не знал ведь Барабашка глупый
Что пёс Полкан не дурачок,
И перед тем, как стал он трупом
На Бара прицепил жучок.
Был уничтожен Барабашка
Был мигом в пепел превращён,
Был втоптан Дьяволом в какашку,
А после в поле запущён.
Другого ждали продолженья?
Так обломитесь господа,
Я Приступаю к заключенью
Ну а мораль здесь такова:
Не надо длинных планов строить,
Не надо люди тупо мстить!
Смерть это может не устроить,
Она захочет вас убить!
Ну всё, конец, читайте дальше
Как Дьявол будет всех мочить,
А я же вам скажу без фальши:
Я рад был вас друзья смешить.

*Заключение*
Все Барабашкины друзья
Попали тут же под раздачу
Ведьма от страха родила,
А после родов померла
И не надеясь на удачу!
Ведь Дьявол беспощаден был,
Друзей он Бара всех крепил:
Дома их в пепел превратил
И кости им передробил.
Ребёнка же себе забрал,
За неимением своих.
Его он строго воспитал
Любил его он, как двоих.
Так план героя - Барабашки
Был в жизни в общем воплощён.
Ведь сын его – как Дьявол младший
На адский скоро сядет трон.
И всё в Аду перевернётся
Жизнь поменяется вся в нём
Дух Барабашки к нам вернётся
И Ад тогда мы разнесём.

----------


## dAnte

Ребята, вы меня сильно за это не бейте - это меня томбовская волчица спровацировала!))))
Я исправлюсь!

----------


## Татьянка

> Ребята, вы меня сильно за это не бейте - это меня томбовская волчица спровацировала!))))
> Я исправлюсь!


:eek: Справоцировала? Не было такого!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:  Не виноватая я, он сам пришел!!!!:rolleyes: :tongue: 




> Демон. Часть 2. Месть изгоя.


:wink:  :Ok:  :biggrin:  ЕНто всё? Или ждать продолженьяца?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Дружок ещё есть заключенье
> Не торопись же убегать,
> Нашёл на жопу приключенье,
> Найди же силы дочитать!


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  Плачу с утра, от смеха!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
Если тока в будущем! Заявка на продолжение есть... но вот найду ли я силы? вот вопрос!!!

Ваще хотел летом цензурную версию сделать и ваще что-то типа пьесы... посмотрим как с работой будет!

----------


## dAnte

> Плачу с утра, от смеха!!!!!!!!!!!!!


А прикинь как мы ржали на парах, когда сие творение читали))) Мне, когда писал смешно не было, кагда прочел первый раз чуть не уссался!

----------


## Татьянка

> Если тока в будущем! Заявка на продолжение есть... но вот найду ли я силы? вот вопрос!!!


:mad: Куда ты денешься? Народ треба продолжения !!!!:rolleyes:  :Aga:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
Оки! будет вам продолжение! матершину легко писать, потому что на каждое слово найдется матерная рифма))))

----------


## Татьянка

> Оки! будет вам продолжение! матершину легко писать, потому что на каждое слово найдется матерная рифма))))


 :Aga:  :biggrin: Енто точно!!!! Тады я вся у в нетерпеже!!!!:rolleyes: :biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

Решил тупо тему на верх поднять! Тем более 100 пост в теме! С праздником меня)))

----------


## Татьянка

> Решил тупо тему на верх поднять! Тем более 100 пост в теме! С праздником меня)))


:biggrin:  А проставиться на соточку?:wink:  :Pivo:

----------


## dAnte

> А проставиться на соточку?


Господя, ну че за алкашня собралась!!!!! Лишь бы выпить всем!

----------


## Татьянка

> Господя, ну че за алкашня собралась!!!!! Лишь бы выпить всем!


:mad:  :Tu:  ...уже нельзя тему поддержать... я между прочим, вообще не пью!!!Даже пиво!!!:tongue:

----------


## dAnte

> я между прочим, вообще не пью


Вот, а все туда же



> А проставиться на соточку?

----------


## Татьянка

> Вот, а все туда же





> ...уже нельзя тему поддержать...


:mad: ...я же понятно написала... всё обиделась...ухожу спать...пока новых стихов не напишешь не приду!!!! :Ha:   :Tu:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
а как ты узнаешь что я написал новые стихи если не придешь?

----------


## PAN

Я ей передам....:tongue:

----------


## dAnte

> Я ей передам...


Предатель!

----------


## Татьянка

*dAnte*,
 :mad: ...пришла!!! Пусто!!!! Ушла!!!!:tongue:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
Я тебе лично сообщю как что-то появится!

----------


## PAN

> Предатель!


Лентяй!.....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
я диплом пишу, вернее написал! хочешь выложу в творчестве все 102 страницы?

----------


## PAN

> хочешь выложу в творчестве все 102 страницы?



Боже упаси.... :Vah:   Мне двух своих хватило.....:biggrin: 

Озвучь только тему.... :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> Я тебе лично сообщю как что-то появится!


:wink: ....будьте любезны!!!:biggrin: 



> хочешь выложу в творчестве все 102 страницы?


:rolleyes: могу в личку свой, у меня чуть больше, всего 270!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

> Озвучь только тему....


Изучение темы "Логические основы ЭВМ" в элективном курсе "математические основы информатики"

как?

----------


## dAnte

> могу в личку свой, у меня чуть больше, всего 270!!


не надо))

----------


## PAN

> как?


Романтично....:biggrin: 

Я во втором ВУЗе писал диплом по неменее оптимистической тематике...
"Наследственные правоотношения. Тенденции развития российского законодательства." Брал период от средины 19-ого века по наши дни....
Это не тема, а гражданская война... "Брат на брата, отец на сына" - все в суд подают....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> не надо))


:wink: ...как хошь...а то я всегда...:tongue:

----------


## гламур

*dAnte*,
 классно!!!!!  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  давай еще жду!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

> давай еще жду!!!!!


да с удовольствием! в следующий понедельник!

----------


## Татьянка

> в следующий понедельник!


:mad: ..опять надуришь? Смотрю отписался :Vah:  , зашла и опять...шиш...:eek: ушла:mad: !!!:tongue:  Заходи тогда ко мне, там хоть...целоваться мона, а тут застукают...:rolleyes: kuku :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> а тут застукают...


Хто???..

----------


## bobsan

> там хоть...целоваться мона





> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Татьянка 
> а тут застукают...
> 
> Хто???..



да кто?
мы все отвернемся.....

ну начинайте уже, а то заждались.

----------


## dAnte

Так бьется сердце... тише, не кричи... 
Проснуться утром только бы успеть!
В миг соберутся наши палачи 
Вести отсчет, смотря нашу смерть. 

По коридорам бродит гул звонка, 
У деканата тяжело дышать! 
И хочется закрыть глаза... 
Час до защиты, время... 

Умирать, 
________не зная ответа до конца! 
Так рано, так страшно... 
Умирать, 
________не зная, что если здашь на два 
Тебя уже ждет военкомат... 

Мы все еще не верили слезам 
И нам казалось, мы сумеем сдать, 
Но вышел первый мат произнося 
Нам стало плохо, скоро… 

Нам сдавать, 
________не зная ответа до конца 
Так рано, так страшно... 
Умирать, 
________мечтая, что если здашь на пять 
То праздник сегодня удался!!!

----------


## dAnte

Вышепредставленное произведение является переделкой песни группы Tracktor Bowling - Умирать.
Говорю я это в поддержку авторских прав, чтоб вы не приняли сие творение, как 100% плод моей фантазии.

----------


## PAN

> Говорю я это в поддержку авторских прав


....:biggrin: 

Молодец, студент....

----------


## dAnte

> Молодец, студент....


А то)))

----------


## Татьянка

> Молодец, студент....


:biggrin: Теперь не студент..а почти дипломированный специалист!!!
И вправду умничка!!! :Oj:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
Пасиб, за добрые слова! а почиму умничка?

----------


## Татьянка

> а почиму умничка?


:eek: а как умничок?:biggrin:  Тогда так напишу- МОЛОДЕЦ!!! :Aga:

----------


## dAnte

Я обещал стихов к понедельнику... вы уж простите, так получилось)) из дома попробую че-нить отправить!!!!

----------


## dAnte

Откопал раритетик! Этому стиху через 7 дней исполниться ровно 5 лет!

Я помню всё, что у нас было
И буду помнить всегда,
Как хорошо мне с тобой было 
Ведь были только ты и я,
А ещё лунный свет над нами
Указывал дорогу в рай
И не стояла бездна между нами,
И мы не знали слово – край.
Но всё закончилось внезапно
Я даже не успел понять
Как ты оставила меня 
Заставила меня страдать.
Ну а теперь живу я в муках
Не вижу света впереди.
И в могилу толкнёт меня скука,
Если тебя не смогу я найти.
А совершенно недавно
Мне сообщили о том
Что умерла ты в страшных муках
Только думая о нём,
О том – кого всю жизнь любила,
Чей облик в сердце берегла
И об одном лишь сожалела – 
Что всю любовь не сберегла.
И имени не называя,
Скончалась на руках врача.
Последний возглас издавая,
Всё же успела прокричать:
«Найди его!» И всё. Конец,
А жизнь – сплетение колец,
Биенье двух родных сердец
И шаг невесты под венец.
А жизнь моя была помойкой
Кроме, пожалуй тех двух лет
Когда с тобой в любви купались.
Вот и закончен моё куплет.

----------


## bobsan

> Вот и закончен моё куплет.


ами, се лямур!!!

----------


## PAN

> Этому стиху через 7 дней исполниться ровно 5 лет!


Романтично...:rolleyes: И что характерно - в тексте никаких кирпичей....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

*dAnte*,
 :rolleyes:  :Vah:   :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я помню всё, что у нас было
> И буду помнить всегда,
> Как хорошо мне с тобой было 
> Ведь были только ты и я,
> А ещё лунный свет над нами
> Указывал дорогу в рай
> И не стояла бездна между нами,
> И мы не знали слово – край.
> Но всё закончилось внезапно
> ...


Умница!!!! Русланчик, не бурчи что долго не заходила:frown: 
Я и к себе не заходила. :Tu:  

Да, было хорошо вдвоём нам.
Могу лишь это подтвердить.
Сказала - нет.. теперь боюсь я,
Москву слезами затопить.

И не спасут ни уговоры,
Ни нежные его слова...
Я буду плакать, от разлуки.
Я всё неправильно поняла.

Ну вот, зашла, и наследила. Надеюсь понял, твой стих, как бы продолжение того, что творится в моей голове, последнее время.
Стих мне очень понравился! :flower:  :rolleyes:

----------


## dAnte

> Ну вот, зашла, и наследила. Надеюсь понял, твой стих, как бы продолжение того, что творится в моей голове, последнее время.


За тем минусом, или плюсом, что героиня скончалась!((

Да я все понимаю, я сам не знаю че писать старичкам, им уже не раз говорил кто как пишет! поэтому все больше читаешь новичков! А сам уйду на пенсию... Вырос я уже стихи писать!

----------


## bobsan

> А сам уйду на пенсию... Вырос я уже стихи писать!



ой батюшки!!!!
посмотрите  *dAnte*, старичек!!!! :Ok:  
ой не могу щяс лопну!!!!!:biggrin: 

в таком случае , я уже сгнивший труппп:frown: 

о боже!! закопайте меня кто нибудь!!!

----------


## PAN

> о боже!! закопайте меня кто нибудь!!!



Нет уж - загнивай здесь:mad: , зажав в руке перо и бумагу....:tongue: 




> Вырос я уже стихи писать!


Пиши поэмы.....:wink: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Надеюсь понял, твой стих, как бы продолжение того, что творится в моей голове, последнее время.


:eek: ...опять что-то пропустила....:rolleyes: 




> А сам уйду на пенсию...


:eek: ...а по  :Jopa:   ремнем?:mad: 




> ой батюшки!!!!
> посмотрите dAnte, старичек!!!! 
> ой не могу щяс лопну!!!!!


 :Aga:  :biggrin:  Поддерживаю и падаю рядом под стооооллллл!!!!!!!!!!!!




> в таком случае , я уже сгнивший труппп 
> 
> о боже!! закопайте меня кто нибудь!!!


:eek: ..ага щас.... только лопатки выдай.... :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,
 А ТЫ ЧТО ЗДЕСЬ ДЕЛАЕШЬ СТАРИК?

----------


## PAN

> А ТЫ ЧТО ЗДЕСЬ ДЕЛАЕШЬ СТАРИК?



Помирать пришел....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

Так, товарищи бродячие мертвяки, кладбище находиться в другом месте!!!

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
я по попе не боюсь
Если надо выпорюсь)))

----------


## PAN

> я по попе не боюсь
> Если надо выпорюсь)))


Слушай, садомазохист...
Ты бери перо и лист,
И пиши стихи скорей - 
Будет попонька целей.....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

Смотрю на небо, звездам удивляюсь!
Тебя забыть все тщетно я стараюсь
И улыбаюсь, сам себе я улыбаюсь,
Как дурочок своею болью упиваюсь!

Я вспоминаю дни, я помню ночи!
Я знаю все, что ты забыть так хочешь!
И улыбаюсь звездам. Грустно очень!
Как жаль, но ты меня больше не хочешь!

22 июня 2007 года. 0:00

----------


## bobsan

> Будет попонька целей.....





> Как жаль, но ты меня больше не хочешь!


ой шалуны......

мальчишки а ну прекратите! 
вон сколько девченок классных....

----------


## Татьянка

> вон сколько девченок классных....


:rolleyes: ...кто бы говорил...а сам-то.... "позитивчик" порой такой выдает, мама не горюй.... :Aga:  :biggrin: 




> Слушай, садомазохист...
> Ты бери перо и лист,
> И пиши стихи скорей - 
> Будет попонька целей.....


 :Aga:  :biggrin: 




> И улыбаюсь, сам себе я улыбаюсь,
> Как дурочок своею болью упиваюсь!


:eek: ... и мужчин оказывается так бывает.... а я думала, только девочки, "душевным мазохизмом" страдают...

 :flower:   Молодец, поэт, продолжение де?:mad:

----------


## dAnte

> Молодец, поэт, продолжение де?


Какое продолжение?

----------


## dAnte

> мальчишки а ну прекратите! 
> вон сколько девченок классных....


хде?

----------


## Татьянка

> хде?


:rolleyes: :mad:  И как это интересно, нас можно не заметить?:tongue:  :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

*dAnte*,
 куда пропал   БРОДЯГА????????

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> звездам удивляюсь!





> И улыбаюсь звездам


Да вот она я.... а ты хде??????? :Vah:  
Молодец!!!! Русланчик, давай дальше пиши!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> dAnte,
> куда пропал БРОДЯГА????????



Нда..... Обмывание диплома затянулось.... :Ha:

----------


## dAnte

Дывай, сожжом это небо дотла
Чтобы запылало оно
Ярче, чем солнце!

Давай, я тебя хоть чуток удивлю
И радугу и луну
Нарисую в колодце!

Давай, мы с тобой поиграем в семью!
И я вновь тебя удивлю.
Ведь ты мое солнце!

----------


## dAnte

Нифига, откопал где-то в дебрях раздела свою старую тему! Аж повеселело!)))

----------


## PAN

И нам тоже приятно.... И стишок позитивный.... маладесссс...

----------


## smychok

Слушай,дружиже!!!
Тут такая тема: я добиваб альбом - уже 8 песен, а надо ещё три!!!
Материал на 2-е уже есть, но я начинаю иссякать(((
Мне нужен текст - весёлий )))))))
Наброски есть, но уж сильно начинает попахивать однообразием!!!
У меня уже есть такие темы как общага, гимн для Мужиков с названием 9 марта ну и так далее.
Сейчас думаю о марше(естественно обработаном в музыкальном варианте)с темой "не вешать нос!!!
А у тя как раз много юмора в стиле !!!
Мож. поможешь?????

----------


## PAN

> Слушай,дружиже!!!


Я бы тоже был рад услышать *dAnte*... или увидеть хотя бы здесь....
Чёта запропал совсем..... :Tu:

----------


## smychok

:Ok:

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
Ой и не говори! Совсем отбилсо от стаи)) Но я риабилитируюсь) Када-нить! Вот щаз например!

----------


## dAnte

*smychok*,
Попробовать могу, но ниче обещать не буду! Напиши в личку примерное содержание, а я помыслю на досуге!

----------


## dAnte

18 января. 
Решил завести дневник. Получил новую работу на полярной станции. Думаю будет здорово.

18 января. 
Узнал сколько платят, уже не думаю! Будет здорово. Отработаю месяц и куплю островок в Карибском архипелаге.

19 января. 
Лечу на новую работу. Полон энтузиазма и чего-то еще. Холодает.

**********************************************************
День 1. 14:00. 
Почему день первый? Да потому что как только пройдет 30 дней я отсюда свалю. Холодно. Хочу есть. Говорят до обеда далеко. Интересно во сколько у них обед?

День 1. 19:00. 
Где обеденный перерыв7 Мне тут говорят, что привыкну за пару дней. Очень надеюсь.

День 1. 26:30. 
Какие-то странные у них часы. Я тут уже двенадцать с половиной часов, устал как не знаю кто и сейчас загнусь от голода. Все еще холодает хотя и солнце в зените. Может это АД? Нет здесь холодно. По сравнению со здешними местами Ад – это РАЙ!!!

Всё ещё день 1. 42.14. 
Любой крошке буду рад. В буфет не отпускают. Через час привезут туристов из Эстонии, будут кормить, потом вроде наша очередь. 

День 1. 43:00. 
Приехали довольные эстонцы. Чему скоты радуются? Пойду узнаю.

День 1. 43:10. 
Говорил с одним. Эта эстонская морда издевается надо мной. Он сказал, что у нас время как-то быстро бежит, а так почти как у них в стране, только холоднее.

День 1. 50:00. 
Обед!!!! Да неужели! Эстонцы только со столовой. 7 часов жрать не поднимаясь!  Ну они дают, я так даже в новогоднюю ночь не смогу!

День 1. 50:30. 
Только дополз до столовой. Готов съесть коня.

День 1. 51:00.
Еле-еле держу ложку. Жду чего-нибудь особенного. Почему-то женщина в столовой разносит только чай, хлеб и масло. Не ожидал…

День 1. Время не установлено. 
Очнулся в кровати. Врач сказал, что у меня проходит адаптация и на следующий день я выздоровею. Интересно, а что он имел ввиду…

День 1. 100:00. 
Наконец вышел из больницы. Посмотрел на небо. Бл*. Все еще день. Интересно, если я сейчас уволюсь мне хоть за день заплатят?

День 1. 105:00. 
Все ещё день. День, день и опять этот сраный день!!!

День 1. … 
Говорил со сторожем Акимычем. Деду на вид лет 200. Он говорит, что здесь всего полгода. Зарплату только за первую неделю выплатили.

День 1. 144:44. 
Есть уже не хочу совсем. У меня внутри все как в холодильнике, только вместо свежемороженых продуктов – свежемороженый желудок!

День 1. 150:00. 
Акимыч говорит, что в здешних местах какая-то странная эпидемия: люди стареют за считанные часы. Вот и он 20-летний юнец уже не понять как выглядит. Думаю, как бы не заразиться.

День 1. 155:00. 
Нашел марлевую повязку. Теперь не боюсь заразиться вирусом старения.

День 1. 172:16. 
Говорил с Акимычем, как тут с девушками. Акимыч назвал пару молодок 18-летних, да одну новенькую. Сказал что хорошенькая, его ровесница. Надеюсь выглядит она не также как он.

День 1. 180:00. 
Познакомился с бабой Нюрой и Никоноровной. Девкам по 18 лет, а какой самогон гонят! И советуют его пить как саке, чтоб не успел замерзнуть!

День 1. 182:00. 
Попробовал самогончику. Чувствую, как переваривается размороженный желудок. Чувствую всю прелесть сытости. Классно, выпил, а закусь сама вариться!

День 1. 190:00. 
Солнце все еще не заходит, может позагорать?

День 1. 190:01. 
Достало уже писать день 1, день 1, день 1. Со следующего дня буду писать раз в сутки!

День 1. 195:00. 
Познакомился с Малафьяной. Да, я тоже сначала подумал, что странное имя. Думаю, что если здесь 18 и 20-летние люди выглядят чуть хуже мамонтов в музеях, то сколько же лет ей? Она выглядит лучше меня. Наверное, вчера родилась!

День 1. Всё ещё он. 
Встретил начальника. Он сказал если я в течении 12 часов не вернусь на работу, то меня уволят. Что же, у меня есть 12 часов до увольнения.

Всё тот же долбанный первый день. 
Сижу у себя в комнате и думаю, где бы оттянуться в ближайшие 12 часов? Как-то в разговоре с Акимычем я услышал, что здесь есть классный бар со стриптизом. Интересно, в условиях вечной мерзлоты что будет являться стриптизом? Надо сходить глянуть!

*Продолжение следует... (Когда-нибудь!)*

----------


## PAN

*dAnte*,


Привет, пропажа.... :br:

----------


## bobsan

и опять пропал

----------


## dAnte

Скоро (в ноябре) появлюсь!
Ждите! :br:

----------


## PAN

> Ждите!



Ждём.... :Aga:  

А новые стихи про КИРПИЧ будут???...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Скоро (в ноябре) появлюсь!
> Ждите!


хорошо что не в январе,
значит дед мороз это не ты!

----------


## smychok

Каждый раз как заскакиваю на сайт - обязательно загладываю  в твои.................. труды!!! Ваще меня , как правило, интересует чё-нить весёленькое, но романс слезе меня зацепил и при чем серьёзно!!!!!!!

----------


## dAnte

*smychok*,
Пасиб на добром слове! Тронут)

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
Стихи будут, про кирпич не знаю!

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
Я внук дедушкин) Снегурок))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я внук дедушкин) Снегурок))


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  Припветище - внучище!!!!!!!! РАда, что хоть иногда появляешься)))) Читала твой дневник, на всю комнату смеялась...я сначала не поняла, по каким часам ты отсчитываешь...:biggrin: лишь потом дошло, по минутам :Vah:   :Ok:   :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## dAnte

> Припветище - внучище!!!!!!!! РАда, что хоть иногда появляешься)))) Читала твой дневник, на всю комнату смеялась...я сначала не поняла, по каким часам ты отсчитываешь...:biggrin: лишь потом дошло, по минутам


Гутен так! Или как там у вас?))) Плохо думала! Еще подумай! Это юмор моего интеллекта! Подсказка в словосочетании "полярный день (ночь)"!

----------


## smychok

у что, ставь памятник(но не посмертно - я не умер от хохота)
Я прочёл до конца твою прозу -прикольно!!!:biggrin: 

А вот за стих про маникена - большое человеческое спасибо :Pivo:

----------


## smychok

И вот ещё одна страница прочтена
И прочтена до восклицательного знака!!!
И получил я удовольствия , ну просто дох....очень много
И представляю сколь предстоит ещё мне смака))))

----------


## smychok

Спасибо что не оставляешь без внимания)))))
А можно поработать с романсом о слезе???
Очень силно зацепил - у меня уже даж кое какие идеи появились!!!

----------


## dAnte

*smychok*,
фанатам можно все! я разрешаю!)) только с романсом поосторожнее, это стихотворенее мне особенно дорого!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Гутен так! Или как там у вас?))) Плохо думала! Еще подумай! Это юмор моего интеллекта! Подсказка в словосочетании "полярный день (ночь)"!


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  Приветик Руслан! Саша мне уже обьяснил, что и как на полярном круге считается........ :Aga:  :biggrin: :wink:

----------


## dAnte

Долго думал что бы вам написать такого? ниче не придумал)) пошел думать дальше))

----------


## Татьянка

> Долго думал что бы вам написать такого? ниче не придумал)) пошел думать дальше))


:eek: :mad:  Обманщик!!!! Я думала, ТУТ, а тут  :Jopa:  !!!! Гони новое!!!! :Aga:   :Ha:  :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Гони новое!!!!



Ага.... и Кирпич не забудь..... :Ha:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ага.... и Кирпич не забудь.....


:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

А я уже почти закончил с романом о слезе - последние 2- строчки осталось гармонизировать - я перед тем как аранжировать  тебе в личку кину демку -где то через неделю!!!! :Ok:

----------


## dAnte

*smychok*,
жду с нетерпением!

----------


## Татьянка

*dAnte*,
 :mad:  Опять обманул!!!! Я бежала...спешила.... и ничего...:frown:

----------


## dAnte

Проснувшись с утра, после ночи веселья,
Затеял Мозг проверить здоровье,
А также сильно ль влияет похмелье
На обеспечение жизни сегодня! :Vah:  

Руки с Ногами вроде на месте,
Правда ушиблено сильно колено.
Вспомнить не смог, как это случилось, 
А значит ушиб этот был от рожденья! :Aga:  

Три пачки "Балканки" плюхались в Легких :Ha:  
"Когда это мы накурили то столько?"
И Сердце стучит как китайский будильник:redface: 
Когда в нем пора поменять батарейки!

В Желудке кроме водки и пива :Pivo:  
Мозг не нашел ни грамма закуски!
"Куда же все делось? И где же мы пили?:eek: 
Не помню! Тогда это все от рожденья!" :Aga:  

На Мозг матеряться Печень и Почки,:mad: 
А Селезенка в конвульсиях бьется 
И ждет Мочевой пузырь, не дождется,
Когда же команду дадут на подъем! :Fz:  

Мозг движется дальше. "А где же наш ...?
Что-то не видно его мне совсем!!!:eek: "
Руку в трусы. "Слава Богу! На месте!
Подъем организм! Нам пора в туалет!"

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
 :Oj:  чуток поторопилась! я пока его набрал, ты уже пришла! :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Безрифменный Pozitiff для Татьянки!


:biggrin: Порадовал!!!

kiss kiss kiss  спасибо!!!!

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
незачто! это так полуношный брэд!)))

----------


## Татьянка

> незачто! это так полуношный брэд!)))


 :Ok:  :biggrin: прикольный бред!!!! И вообще, надо появляться чаще, соскучиваюсь....:rolleyes:  :Oj:

----------


## dAnte

*Татьянка*,
у меня чаще не получается! я сейчас человек почти семейный и просто так не всегда есть время на форуме посидеть! Но я забегаю, читаю, радуюсь!
Хорошо, что вы  у меня есть!

----------


## Татьянка

> я сейчас человек почти семейный и просто так не всегда есть время на форуме посидеть!


:rolleyes:  мы все семейные...почти... :Aga:  :biggrin: 




> Хорошо, что вы у меня есть!


 :Oj:  И мы тебя любим!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Не помню! Тогда это все от рожденья!"



:biggrin: .......

Появляйся почаще... :br:

----------


## smychok

"Это не после моего ли дня рождения - он как раз был совсем недавно!!!!!
Меня даже Николай поздравил от имени всего форума!!! Товарищи - пью за ваше здоровье!!!! :Pivo:

----------


## пятачок

О, dAnte! Жаль, что ты не Алигьери.
Тогда себе я вряд ли бы простила,
Что я тебя не знаю ОТ РОЖДЕНЬЯ,
И что Лауру не тебе родила.

Ах, да, с Лаурой, кажется Петрарка,
А у тебя-то vip-круиз по аду...
Ну,извини, не вышло, блин, подарка.
И классиков перечитать бы надо.

----------


## bobsan

*пятачок*,
 :Ok:

----------


## dAnte

> "Это не после моего ли дня рождения - он как раз был совсем недавно!!!!!"


Это после каждого праздника))) думаю твой д/р не исключение))

----------


## dAnte

*smychok*,
кстати как там поживает романс?

----------


## dAnte

*пятачок*,
О Пятачок, как жаль не Винни Пух я,
А то я и себе простил бы вряд ли
Что не с тобой к Иа на день рожденья
Ходили мы. Такая вот досада)) :flower:

----------


## пятачок

Действительно, обидно... Но за "оду" спасибо!:))

----------


## dAnte

*пятачок*,
тебе спасибо!

----------


## PAN

Кого я вижу....:rolleyes:  Хитроградские таланты появились...:biggrin: 
*dAnte*, поделись - как жизнь? а то одни намёки и сплетни.... :Ha:

----------


## smychok

Уже в пути!!!
Заскоси завтра!!!
Я там те в личку сообщение закинул - там поподробнее))

----------


## smychok

Извини меня плизззззз!!!
Вот только справился с форматом(((((
Еле конвертировал в медиафаил более-менее съедобного качества!!!

----------


## smychok

Ну и где критика!!!
Ты иде???

----------


## smychok

Я уже работаю над вступлением!!!!!!!!
А один композ взялся что бы расписать камерный!!!!!!
При чем(когда я ему сыграл живьём) взялся это делать беплатна!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Ну и где критика!!!


А ты здесь выложи - оценим узким кругом..... :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

*smychok*,




> А ты здесь выложи - оценим узким кругом


точно!!!

----------


## smychok

А я тить-няюсь  :Oj:  
Я уже потом готовую версию повешу)))))
Сейчас просто на диктофон записано, да и то уже пять раз после того поменялась!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dAnte

*smychok*,
Отлична просто! Моей девушке очень понравилось, а это самое главное!!! Я не верил что получиться так хорошо)) Жду финальную версию с нетерпением!!!

----------


## smychok

Ну слава богу!!!!
Заставил ты меня поволноваться!!! Чесно говоря - думал - мало ли....
Я ещё её немного подкорректировал - на мой взгляд получилось ещё "жирнее" - вместо гармонии в начале мягкое арпеджио и сделал немного слезивие мотивы!!!
У меня 11 января последний  экзамен, а там в плотную займусь!!!
Думаю к концу января будет готова полная аранжировка и сведение!!!

----------


## PAN

> Думаю к концу января будет готова полная аранжировка и сведение!!!


Ждем... Все ждем...

----------


## dAnte

*smychok*,
ко дню рождения моему бы сделал! было бы шикарно!

----------


## smychok

К 22-му????
Эт будет оч трудно, но я постараюсь!!! Аранжировщик будет рад этим срокам)))))
А точнее он будет много ругаться!!!
Но я уберу из очереди предыдущую(пущай ещё полшежит пару недель), а ради такого дела ........

----------


## dAnte

> К 22-му????


не успел)) жаль!

----------


## dAnte

Ребята??? как избавиться от синдрома задолбавшей грусти??? уже сил нет никаких! ниче не получается, все из рук валится, времени ни на что не хватает(( 
Посоветуйте че-нить!

----------


## Лев

> Ребята??? как избавиться от синдрома задолбавшей грусти??? уже сил нет никаких! ниче не получается, все из рук валится, времени ни на что не хватает(( 
> Посоветуйте че-нить!


Сядь на стул, голова на прямой линии со спиной, глаза опущены, внимание сосредоточь внутри себя на уровне сердца, спокойно наблюдай
свою грусть, возможно поймёшь причину. Прими всё как есть, прости себя и всех и т.д. Не ожидай результата(не заботься о плодах трудов своих) - произойдёт гармонизация. Успеха...

----------


## PAN

> как избавиться от синдрома задолбавшей грусти???


Сюда заходи почаще...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Мужчинам бабочки! Дамам - бАнты!
Сегодня днюха у нашего *dAnte*!!!
Всего я сегодня желаю Руслану!
А уточнять - что желаю - не стану....
Деффченки поэта целуют, любя...
А я поднимаю стакан... За тебя!!!... :br:

----------


## smychok

dAnte!!! Дружище!!!! Чуть чуть не успел - модем на.....пищался!!!
Пришлось переустанавливать!!! Поздравляю с днём наварення!!! 
Желаю что бы твоя муза с громким смехом прогнала твою синдрому задолбавшей грусти!!!!!
Я немного не успел что бы сделать тебе подарок, но когда он будет готов - представь что это 22 января, а потом снова назад!!!! У меня сейчас идёт борьба за качество - все советские пятилетки отдыхают!!!

----------


## dAnte

*smychok*,
Дорогой товарищ, конец января прошел и февраль заканчивается.. А я все жду и жду! Даю тебе возможность исправиться к 29 февраля! У меня как никак в этот день произойдет маленькое, но все же событие! Я женюсь! И твоя песня будет гармонично вплетаться в музыкальное сопровождение вечера! 

Очень жду!

----------


## PAN

> Я женюсь!


Опппа!... :Vah:   Хатроград гулять будет???...
Поздравляем!!!... :br:   :br:   :br:  ...

----------


## Шустрый

> Хатроград гулять будет???...


а город подумал - ученья идут....

*dAnte*,
 жаль, что не буду присутствовать при сей баталии хотя мичманом

----------


## smychok

Опа!!!!!!!
Данте, специательно для тебя я сделаю промо-материал!!!
Это не будет  окончательный вариант чистА под фортепиано но звучать будет!!! Миди проект уже готов!!!!!!!!!!
 Прохиляет????

----------


## dAnte

> Опппа!...  Хатроград гулять будет???...
> Поздравляем!!!...   ...


Ну спасибо)) Гулять то особо не будем! Но пошумим от души!!

----------


## dAnte

> жаль, что не буду присутствовать при сей баталии хотя мичманом


Да была бы моя воля, я бы всех вас собрал! Но почему то не олигарх я))

----------


## dAnte

*smychok*,
Ну если звучать будет, то прохиляет))

----------


## smychok

Весь в работе!!!
Мокрый, потный....
Только ради тебя и ради твоей свабди!!!

----------


## dAnte

> Только ради тебя и ради твоей свабди!!!


большое спасибо! только не перетрудись)) сходи помойся, освежись!

----------


## smychok

Лови!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Горько!!!!!!!!!!
На форуме светим???

----------


## dAnte

*smychok*,
 Огромное спасибо! Вот это действительно подарок, который наверное для меня дороже любых денег!!!
Низкий поклон тебе за твои старания и поверь, получилось просто офигенно!!!
Ты прости что торопил, знаю, что могло быть все еще лучше (помниться там еще скрипка должна была быть), но уж очень хотелось это услышать!

И конешно выкладывай на форуме, ведь это в первую очередь форум музыкальный, а во вторых мы тут савсем не чужие)))

----------


## PAN

> конешно выкладывай на форуме


И прям сюда ссылочку... :Aga:

----------


## smychok

Ну раз данте даёт добро - ловите))))
Только судьба этой демки немного драматична, т.к. она готова только на половину, но тем не менее делалась исключительно как подарок для Данте - ещё не известно как она будет выглядеть в будущем, но ещё раз повторюсь, что этот вариант есть специательно для молодых!!!
К сожалению половины партий нет, т.к. их больше нет физически, потому что я люблю пользоваться клавишими шифт дел, а делал я всё на чужой машине((((((( Всё сыграно и спето мной и я особо ничего не ровнял, т.к. думал что она будет звучать в торжественной обстановке и я хотел, что бы она звучала как живое исполнение - что бы не потеряла своей энергетики(когда чистишь - она пропадает и остаётся только мелодия, почему живой концерт всегда предпочтительней!!!!!!)
 Тем не менее это первая моя совместная  работа  с" членами *нашей* семьи"(но не последняя.... уже не последняя.....)

----------


## smychok

Надеюсь я всё правильно сделал на обменнике:eek: 
Download-Link #1: http://rapidshare.com/files/96808839...2________.html

----------


## smychok

Ну вот, просили ссылочку, а тут вот оно как - ни одного отзыва(((((((((
Данте поругайся на них всех!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

обьясните лоху как качать?????

----------


## smychok

Cам до этого не знал, а оказалось всё очень просто : заходишь по ссылке, нажимаешь free? ; ждёшь когда пройдёт показаное время , в следующем окне вводишь код и качаешь!:rolleyes:

----------


## dAnte

На всех ругаюсь!!!! Всем качать, песенка действительно получилась удачная!!!

----------


## smychok

Ну нет, так нет - в следующий раз я буду только авторам в личку вкидывать и Фсё, а остальные пусть ждут официального релиза!!!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

я например так и сделал, и вот

[IMG]http://*********ru/144712m.jpg[/IMG]

и что ткперь мне делать?????

----------


## smychok

Странно - какая-то ошибка!!!
Я сам 2 раза пробовал - у меня всё получилось (до этого я сам не знал как это - специально проверил)
БобСаня - если хочешь , специально для тебя, я могу на ящик скинуть
(сделаем вид , что оба были у Данте на свабде :Pivo:  )

----------


## bobsan

*smychok*,
 мне очень понравилось!!!!

и тема хороша и мелодия,

только после первого куплета музыка забивает слова, 
можно сделать чуть потише музыку,

ну а остальное на мой не професиональный взгляд просто КЛАААССС!!!!!

----------


## smychok

> только после первого куплета музыка забивает слова, 
> можно сделать чуть потише музыку,
> 
> ну а остальное на мой не професиональный взгляд просто КЛАААССС!!!!!
> __________________


 
Спасибо, Бобсан!!!!! Только эту работу уже буду делать не я, а профессионалы!!! Моя задача мелодировать, гармонизировать и объяснить аранжировщика что я хочу, а баланс - это уже их работа!!!
 Я всю эту работу делал для наших молодых!!! До этой записи несколько лет не брал в руки гитару!!!!!

----------


## dAnte

Вот и все желающие)))

*smychok*
Я по 10 раз на дню слушаю и наслуаться не могу)) Все таки очень хорошо получилось!! А что не отписываюццо так зобей, не в этом счастье!

*bobsan*
Бобби!!!!, рад что тебе понравилось! Знаешь как я переживал, что может получиться плохо и мое любимое (из моих) стихотворение будет, как бы сказать, опошлено, что ли! Но Александр поработал очень хорошо и теперь эта песня как минимум у 10 моих знакомых постоянно весит в плэй-листе! Я очень рад этому сотрудничеству))

----------


## PAN

> Странно - какая-то ошибка!!!


Полученный файл выходит без расширения... Саня... Меняй вручную название файла на дАнте.mp3 - и будет мюзика... :Aga:  

Мне понравилось... Романтишно...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вот и все желающие)))





> Цитата:
> 
> Русланчик! Вот и не правда... уже который день слушаю. Классная вещь получилась!!!!!!! Молодцы вы с Саней (смычком)
> И тебе мои поздравления, ко дню свадьбы!!!!!!!!!!			
> 
> Сообщение от smychok
> 
> 
> Странно - какая-то ошибка!!!


Саш, никакой ошибки, у меня скачалось без проблемм.

----------


## smychok

Звёздочка:



> Саш, никакой ошибки, у меня скачалось без проблемм


Это радует!!!
Пан:



> Мне понравилось... Романтишно...


Пасиба)))
ЧесТное слово - от души старался!!! Мне было стыдно, что я не успел ко дню рождения, но я думаю что в этот день она была больше к месту!!!
 Конечно хотелось бы полностью сделать, но я думаю, что иметь личную версию намного лучше, чем иметь то, что и у всех - именно в это мой подарок!!! Со всеми недочётами, помарками - фактически живое исполнение!!! Так что мы все(прослушавшие) виртуально были на твоём празднитстве!!!

(и я там был - мёд пиво пил... :Pivo:   :br:   :br:   :br:   :Ok:  )

----------


## smychok

*dAnte*,
 Ты вообще живой или где???
Вот так всегда - женился человек и забыл старых друзей, забросил творчество(((
Приеду в Хитроград - капут тебе - найду и обез-врежу!!!!

----------


## dAnte

> Ты вообще живой или где???
> Вот так всегда - женился человек и забыл старых друзей, забросил творчество(((
> Приеду в Хитроград - капут тебе - найду и обез-врежу!!!!


Живой я! и местами обезвреженный))) Творчество действительно малость забросил, но хочу это исправить в ближайшее время! так что ждите.

----------


## Deep_Angel

огого))) кто появился!)))
 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Творчество действительно малость забросил, но хочу это исправить в ближайшее время! так что ждите.


:mad: По попе за забросил!!!! Но ждать буду....так что не обмани дЭвушку...а то зачахнет!!!! :Aga: :biggrin:
 И не пропадай, мы же волноваемся!!!! :Oj:

----------


## dAnte

Я спал. Вдруг среди ночи стук,
Жена похрапывала нежно,
Я влез ногами в лоно брюк
Затем к двери пошел неспешно!
"Кто там?" - тихонько я спросил,
И мне ответил грубый голос:
"Ты нас придурок затопил!!!"
Пригладил я слегка свой волос.
Пока тот нервный тип орал,
Я в кухню заглянул и в ванну
Не обнаружив там Байкал
Назад отправился я в спальну...
Мужик неугомонен был
И он достал меня по полной.
Тогда я шкафчик свой открыл,
Достал я шланг от туда черный.
"Ну все мужик! Хотел потоп?
Его я щас организую,
Чтоб знал к кому стучаться в дом" -
В мозгу я мысль родил такую.
Шланг подключил, открыл краны,
Вода зашелестела в трубах.
Чтоб не мочить, я снал штаны
И невзначай почистил зубы))
Затем я двери отварил
Струю направил в мужика....

Я мокрые глаза открыл,
А надо мной жены рука.
"Доброе утро, дорогой!
Тебя я не могла поднять,
Помог только кувшин с водой...
Тебе пора уже вставать!"

Вот так гуляя в своих снах,
Чуть не проспал я на работу.
Спасла любимая жена!
Спасибо женам за заботу!!!!!


Это разминка после застоя мозга... постараюсь дальше больше)))

----------


## Deep_Angel

*dAnte*,
 :Ok: :biggrin:
позитивно!

----------


## Татьянка

*dAnte*,
 :biggrin: Давай исчо!!!!

----------


## syroega_sv

*dAnte*,
 :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Вот так гуляя в своих снах,
> Чуть не проспал я на работу.
> Спасла любимая жена!
> Спасибо женам за заботу!!!!!


 Ну вот - узнаю нашего Данте!!!
А я думал, где ты был, а ты, редиска, по снам разгулялся!!!! Нука подъём!!! Нам фиолетово, гдк ты там гуляешь - нам стих вынь и положь!!!
:biggrin:
 А вообще - молодца!!! Рад, что ты вернулся!!! :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: (надеюсь жена не против випитых тобой пары кружечек пива???)
Не пропадай!!!

----------


## PAN

*dAnte*,
 :Ok: ...

----------


## dAnte

Вася Козлов плохой ученик
Стоит у доски машет указкой
Зато он будет неплохой призывник
Будет дедам он рассказывать сказки
Про то как ходил он на корпоратив
Носочки снимал, и брюки впридачу
что выиграл Вася контрацептив
Поехали с Люсей Петровой на дачу
До дачи шли говорили о разном
О жизни, о смерти и о прекрасном
Был вежливость Вася прямо сама
И свёл он Люсю Петрову с ума
Когда же добрались до дачи они
Смеркалось, вокруг сверкали огни
Вдруг Вася увидел ковыляет к ним робот
С башки железяки болтается хобот
Ну всё, подумал парень, писец
Пришёл за ним терминатор-боец
Ща будет нам гнать про асталависта
Прошить бы надо робота Вистой
Продукт Майкрософта всегда был гавно
Такой обычай заведён уж давно.
Прошил таки Вася машину умело
Ставил программы разные смело
Когда же робот был обновлён
Он очень сильно был удивлён
Ошибки сразу полезли в процессор
И быстро кончился наш горе-агрессор
Послушают Васины сказки, деды
Дадут парню нахлебаться воды
Весь год будет Вася драить сортир
Не пустят беднягу даже в эфир
На фильм там какой то "Солдаты" зовут
И станет Вася методику мыслить
Про то как сержанту морду начистить
Но думаю будет конечно печально
Ведь Вася-боец звучит нереально
Так что Вася лучше учись
Прилежным ботаником ты становись
Тогда не будешь ты драить сортир
А будешь ходить с Люсей ты в тир
Стрелять по мишеням, радовать Люсю
Думаю в этом найдёт Вася плюсы.

Кароче, по-мойму пора уже спать….
А то ахинею начал писать))))

----------


## dAnte

> Ну вот - узнаю нашего Данте!!!
> А я думал, где ты был, а ты, редиска, по снам разгулялся!!!! Нука подъём!!! Нам фиолетово, гдк ты там гуляешь - нам стих вынь и положь!!!
> 
>  А вообще - молодца!!! Рад, что ты вернулся!!!(надеюсь жена не против випитых тобой пары кружечек пива???)
> Не пропадай!!!


А я же теперь ваапще непью! Но с Вами други мои только за радость! (но только виртуально)

----------


## PAN

:biggrin:...
Педагогическая поЕма...:biggrin:

*dAnte*, :br:

----------


## bobsan

*dAnte*,
*PAN*,
ну что на троих?
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
разливай!

----------


## dAnte

*Стяшог невпопад))*
Как то пять веков назад
Шёл монах куда глаза глядят
То было время инквизиции
На тот момент единственной полиции
Ловили ведьм, еретиков и колдунов
Хватило бы на всех стальных оков
Так вот Был наш монах у церкви вне закона
За то что стал адептом бога Хрона
Верховный Папа объявил монаха шарлатаном                 
Велел всё сделать тихо, без изьяна                
Планировал поймать, подвергнуть экзорцизму       
Чтоб стал монах на путь католицизма
Но вовремя герой наш смылся из столицы
Пошёл в деревню, чтобы до смерти напиться
В деревне был всего один трактир
И назывался как не странно он "Надир"
Монах вгляделся в лужи отраженье
Увидел дикий взгляд и поросль на бороде          
Нет, он не потерпит пораженья
Верховный Папа не найдёт его нигде
Так постояв ещё немного 
Монах пустился по дороге
И шёл он в тяжких думах долго 
Пока не оказался на пороге
Переступив порог, внутри он оказался
Увидев мрачноватый зал немного растерялся
В углу трактира компания сидела
И очень пристально на парня нашего глядела
Правее в стену дротики мужик кидал               
И что то громко с другом обсуждал
Немного постояв, монах побрёл наш к стойке бара
Трактир гудел от пьяного угара
Спросив изюм и пару кружек пива
На стол он положил предмет красивый
Узорчатый, весь в золоте пылал
То медиатор был, что в церкви он украл           
Когда то в церкви бардом парень наш служил
Играл в церковном хоре и в общем не тужил
Трактирщик выпучил глаза 
увидев драгоценный медиатор
-"Что просит вот за эту безделушку
Почтенный наш оратор"
-"Хочу я комнату отдельную, возможно на неделю
И чтоб там колокольчик был, звенел чтоб птичьей трелью.
Еду чтоб доставляли бы туда
И чтобы в ванной там была всегда бы чистая вода"
-"Желание исполним господина
Вы можете туда подняться прям сейчас
Вот видите, вот этот вот детина
Проводит вас в апартаменты в тот же час
Поднявшись на одну ступень                       
Монах украдкой в угол глянул
Вожак компании от взгляда аж отпрянул
Огнём глаза героя нашего пылали
Как-будто жажды мести в тот момент желали
Добравшись до кровати монах решился дунуть свечку
Но тут услышал крики, кричали люди "В печку!!!"
Представил наш монах как чернь его на суд ведёт
Уж лучше пусть тогда сейчас в бою умрёт
Чем ждать когда стропа опустит его в печь
И оборвёт монаха жизни речь...

----------


## bobsan

*dAnte*,
 ну ДА!!!!
а я комедий хочу!!!!!
ДАВАЙ КОМЕДИИ!!!!!

*Добавлено через 10 часов 25 минут*
*dAnte*,
 ОТЛИЧНО!!!
 А ТЕПЕРЬ ДАВАЙ КОМЕДИИ КАК ОБЕЩЯЛ!!!!!

----------


## dAnte

*Любовная комедия*
В иерархии чувств не дал места печали,
Я по жизни своей улыбаясь иду.
По дороге любовь я кругом подмечаю,
Сейчас точней расскажу что имею в виду!

Случай такой, в одной чебуречной,
Где клиентов видят лишь пару раз в год -
Повар страдал болезнью сердечной
К девушке той, что за гетто живет.

И что он не делал, и как ни старался
К любви не склонялась девица никак,
Но вот ему как-то рецептик попался
Зелья с названьем "Любовный коньяк".

Рецепт очень прост: "Клетчатки грамм двести,
Папоротник, что вдоль дороги растет
Три волоска снятых с платья невесты,
Пять литров спирта и мышиный помет!

Все настоять по нормативам и ГОСТам,
В бутылку красивую зелье разлить,
Прийти к дому девушки незванным гостем
И предложить ей все это распить."

Наш поваренок собрал все по списку,
Все как положенно он настоял
И написав к бутылке записку,
К дому возлюбленной он поскакал.

Бежал со всех ног, сквозь кустарники деда,
Снес пару поребриков в парке Труда,
Пронесся стрелою чрез местное гетто
И словно Иисус прошел по глади пруда.

Добравшись до места паренек отдышался,
Почесал изрядно вспотевший кардан,
Нажал на звонок, тот послушно нажался,
Рука поползла за запиской в карман.

Дверь отворилась... Прекрасная дива,
В халате одном, преградила проход.
Рука ее плавно и похотливо
Бутылку взяла, а записку в расход!

С грохотом дверь перед носом закрылась,
Парень и слова сказать не успел.
Чаша любви в его сердце разбилась.
Он, чебуречник, опять не у дел!

Лишь пару шагов сделав от ее дома,
Услышал, как скрипнув открылася дверь
И парня как будто окутала кома...
Девченка к нему приближалась как зверь.

Соития акт будет мною опущен,
Скажу лишь что было все хорошо.
Любовный азарт был зельем запущен
У девушки, что не любила давно!

Но вот поваренка ей было мало,
Отправилась всех по паселку любить...
На всех кого встретит она нападала
Из ее объятий невозможно уйти.

Ее жертвою пала семья трактористов,
Колхозный механик, учитель труда.
Любила на лавочке двух теннисистов
И уток любила на глади пруда.

Такой полигамии наш поваренок
От дамы своей не мог ожидать...
Он после акта любви рыдал, как ребенок
Он знал, что она не вернется опять!

Вот такая история, как-то случилась...
Девченка тройняшек потом родила.
Лишь жаль чебуречная вскоре закрылась,
Совсем уж там плохи стали дела...

----------


## syroega_sv

:biggrin: :Ok:   повеселил :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## dAnte

я старался)))

----------


## bobsan

> Лишь жаль чебуречная вскоре закрылась


:frown: грусная история....

----------


## PAN

> грусная история....


Но, как всегда, поучительная....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

Вы уж извините что я так редко... зато не с пустыми руками!

*Мемуары*
Один пенсионер решил заняться писаниной,
Ведь мемуары стали модные в наш век!
Но вот о чем писать коль в жизни длинной
Ничто не сделал старый человек.

Ну раз не знаменит, чего тут думать,
Ведь можно же фантазию включить
На достоверность тоже можно плюнуть
И свою жизнь, как сказку сочинить...

Начать пожалуй можно с родословной,
Генеалогия не так уж и сложна:
"В семье дворянской, очень благородной,
Родился сын..." И прочая фигня...

Ну дальше будет детства описанье:
"Мальчонка очень одаренный был.
Брал квинты на одном дыханье
И в хоре школьном соло пел.

Легко он познавал науки в школе,
Спортсмен, отличник, просто вундеркинд
И в театре главные играл он роли...
Для школы был он просто как Бред Питт"

А если написать немного правды,
О том как каблуками бил он стэп,
О том как подарил девченке ландыш...
Хотя читать не будут этот бред.

"А напишу я, как на Байконуре
Гагарин мне скафандр подарил
Или о том что где-то на Амуре,
Лохнесское чудовище словил....

Нет, напишу как друг палеонтолог
Мне динозавра откопал яйцо
И хоть подарок был мне очень дорог,
С яйца я сделал маску на лицо!

Хотя кому я вру, к чему все эти бредни
Родным я дорог именно такой,
Веселый, грустный, грубый и любезный...
Я дорог им поистине любой..."

И так не написав ни строчки
Отправился старик к своим родным,
Пусть нету сказки даже на листочке
Он понял что не зря прожил.

----------


## Ольвия

*dAnte*,
 Спасибо!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## dAnte

Да незачто!

----------


## smychok

дароф, дружище! мемуары - вещь ! держи ответ перед товарищами - где был?

----------


## dAnte

да так... работа, учеба, семья... пишу редко, читать захожу на форум частенько, вот только писать не чего! как-то грустно последнее время, все какие-то проблемы!
Но главное в семье все отлично, а остальное образуется!

----------


## yozhik67

> Один пенсионер решил заняться писаниной...


Он проживёт, почти как все,
Свои года и лишь в конце
Расскажет всё, что пережил
В стихах с названьем кратким –  жизнь.

----------


## Skadi

> Но главное в семье все отлично, а остальное образуется!


:smile: :flower:

----------


## dAnte

Вопросов нет. Сел за перо,
Под руку пачку положил бумаги,
Под ноги выставил для мусора ведро
И начал написанье новой саги.

Но вот проблема, а о чем писать?
Про уакари, коринку иль цангу?
Какую мысль авторизовать,
Какому соответствовать мне рангу?

Стихов написан не один форзац,
И очень хочется не облажаться
Чтоб твоя рифма, как и твой абзац
Банальщиной не мог бы называться!

Поэты - фехтовальщики в бою,
Они, словно рапирой, жалят словом...
Ты можешь от стихов быть как в Раю,
А можешь безнадежно выпасть в кому.

Зависит это от идеи главной,
Она в стихе как позвоночник, как основа!
Идея может привести, как к славе
Так может (извините) быть дерьмова!

В стихе просто обязан быть экватор,
Сюжетной линии развития момент,
Когда поэт как мыслей генератор
Нам разных чувств даёт ассортимент!

Медитативность - вот успех стиха!
Пусть строки в мозг впиваются как вши
И если тема их тебе близка -
Стих должен вызвать рекреацию души!

Читатель станет полон восхищенья,
Словно летящий в небесах парашютист,
Когда прочтет Моё стихотворенье,
Такой вот я, ребята, оптимист))

----------


## smychok

Глубоко-то как копнул)))
Та вы батенька философ!!!:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

Да есть немного))) хоть и немного корявенько, но чувствую я процес написания именно так!

----------


## PAN

> Вопросов нет.


 :br:

----------


## dAnte

Привет друзья! Давно не заходил. Был занят.
Семья, учеба, труд, проекты, быт.
Но форума простор, как в прошлом манит.
Никто из Вас, друзья, мной не забыт.
Немного о себе: женат и в браке счастлив.
С недавних пор уж дважды Дипломант,
Тем самым чувства мамины умаслив,
Да что скрывать и сам безмерно рад!
В ближайшем будущем я жду рожденья сына
И вновь на пару лет с глаз пропаду,
Но вдруг (что вряд ли) станет мне тоскливо
Я к Вам в объятья, други, упаду.

Ну как-то так. Немного отчитался. Полазил по форуму, почитал, душа порадовалась))) Подумал, что зря сам не писал давненько. Очень хочется больше времени уделять форуму. Попробую))

----------


## PAN

*dAnte*, 
ЗдорОво, пропадун...))) Хорошо отчитался... :Ok:

----------


## dAnte

Всем привет! Новый креатив от меня) Вольная переделка текста песни группы Сплин - Черная "Волга". Если кто исполнит, порадуюсь))

В порту очень долго, стояла черная "Волга".
Пахло бензином.
В машине невинность теряла юная Зина.
Стонала девчонка.

Быстро темнело,
От напряжения тело у Зины потело.
Невинность в машине терять она не хотела.
Фара горела.

Была бы машина,
А то здесь нет стекол и сгнила на шинах резина,
Бомжи в ней справляли нужду в холодные зимы.
Грустила Зина.

Хотелось нежнее,
Но руки бухого матроса по телу скользили,
Быстрее до сути добраться руки спешили,
Туда, где теплее.

Это был номер!
Пьяный матрос и красавица Зина не пара,
Но черная "Волга", всех у себя принимала.
Шумело море.

Платье комками.
Пятнами кровь на драном сиденье машины.
Никто не заметил, как исчезла невинность у Зины.
Лишь слезы ручьями.

Такое бывает,
И черная "Волга" ни капельки не виновата,
Что не по собственной воле, как Зина, девчата -
Невинность теряют.

----------


## dAnte

А еще у меня 7 сентября сын родился - Вовка!

----------


## dAnte

Ну и на добивание: Приказ Сталина.
Поддержите проект моего товарища, если он Вам понравиться.

----------


## PAN

> А еще у меня 7 сентября сын родился - Вовка!


Вот это хорошо... :Ok: 

Поздравляем... :br:

----------


## dAnte

Спасибо! :br:

----------


## Ruslan Antonenko

Как же меня давно здесь не было))
Привет всем!!! Ну что сразу с поэзии?

*Яркий лик луны*
Окончен день. Во власть вступает ночь.
На улице один. Тёмно и сыро.
И вряд ли кто-то сможет мне помочь
И вряд ли кто-то вспомнит моё имя.

И я иду... Не обратим мой путь.
Лишь тёмный город мне в ночи попутчик.
Но хочется от ночи отдохнуть,
Увидев, в небе, тонкий света лучик.

И вот он - яркий лик луны, 
Пробился сквозь густые тучи,
Разбив в груди тревоги валуны,
Всё распылив, что моё сердце мучит.

Я шёл к нему, тот лик меня манил,
Он целовал меня, он обнимал за плечи
От тьмы ночной тот лик меня хранил
И избавлял меня от ран сердечных.

Но как и всё, закончилась и ночь
Вновь выглянуло солнце на рассвете,
Но лика образ не уходит прочь
Он в темноте дневной теперь мне светит.

----------


## Ruslan Antonenko

Доброе утро, лёгкое похмелье!
Доброе утро, головная боль!
Вы спросите: "Последствия веселья?"
Отвечу вам: "Друзья, не в этом соль!
Я просто ночью думала о парне,
От мыслей захмелела голова.
Как не хватает этого тепла мне
За эту ночь устала думать я!
А вдруг он обо мне совсем не думал?
А вдруг он обо мне совсем забыл?"
Но тут же смс: " Доброе утро!
Мне снился сон. Я с тобой рядом был!"
И это лучше действует, чем зелье.
Будильник зазвенел. 8:00.
Доброе утро, лёгкое похмелье,
Но прочь уходит головная боль.

----------

